# Iowa 2015 Fall GTG (October 17, 2015)



## nstueve (May 12, 2015)

It looks like I'll have the field ready and the wood is coming in at a steady rate so I thought why not...??

Location: Indianola Iowa.

Thinking mid October Friday-Saturday 2day deal. Would love it if some fire wood gets made but cookie cutting is great too! I can probably get my hands on cants for some structured racing as well.

If all goes well and we can get a date nailed down... I will probably have a nice rebuilt pro saw to raffle/give away!













For those that have been to my gtg's before I will be more organized this time around. Log deck will be covered in tree mulch, wood will be boosted off the ground, and shop is insulated and heated incase it's cold out!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time's Standing Stihl (May 12, 2015)

I'm game! Let me know what I can do to help out Nate


----------



## DexterDay (May 12, 2015)

Damn you...!!!  

Now I have to drive 10.5 hours 2 times a year? 

Lock in a date and I will see about putting in vacation time. I had a blast in April.


----------



## nstueve (May 12, 2015)

10/17 is the proposed date. Not sure if I am close to another gtg geographicly or by date that way...

Dex,
I'll have some blue smoothies on ice for you! LOL... In all seriousness though you can come in on Friday and stay till Sunday. That way the drive will be worth it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nstueve (May 12, 2015)

Time's Standing Stihl said:


> I'm game! Let me know what I can do to help out Nate



Bring me a 60hp diesel skid loader or compact tractor with a grapple bucket?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DexterDay (May 12, 2015)

nstueve said:


> 10/17 is the proposed date. Not sure if I am close to another gtg geographicly or by date that way...
> 
> Dex,
> I'll have some blue smoothies on ice for you! LOL... In all seriousness though you can come in on Friday and stay till Sunday. That way the drive will be worth it!
> ...



Why thanks bud! 

If I come, I am bringing some Yuenglings for you!


----------



## stihlx8 (May 12, 2015)

nstueve said:


> Bring me a 60hp diesel skid loader or compact tractor with a grapple bucket?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I could loan ya a grapple bucket for a skid loader or tractor with same mounts


----------



## nstueve (May 12, 2015)

Neighbor has a JD 6675 skid loader with quick attach bucket...?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stihlx8 (May 13, 2015)

If it is newer it should fit. Universal mounts should work, send picture of mount. He probably knows, Bobcat mounting. I'll research Jd. Better figure it out soon if you want it Saturday. Aux hyd required [fyi]


----------



## nstueve (May 13, 2015)

Not needed for Saturday... It was more to pick my logs up and put them on v-cut stumps for Oct gtg at my place.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stihlx8 (May 13, 2015)

Excavator could do that when time comes.


----------



## stihlx8 (May 13, 2015)

Thought maybe you needed to move brush between now and then. Its a little big for 6675 but would work. We can plan later of you need something.


----------



## svk (May 13, 2015)

Made this a sticky for you.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (May 13, 2015)




----------



## cobey (May 14, 2015)




----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (May 14, 2015)

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


>



Don't know why not.still a lot time.


----------



## nstueve (May 14, 2015)

Yep, figured I would put this on the calendar early for people. 

I've tried to get door prizes before and have come up short so I am thinking of just getting a couple big ticket items together for attendance bait...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## workshop (May 14, 2015)

Awesome, looks like we will be able to make this one.


----------



## stihlx8 (May 15, 2015)

nstueve said:


> Yep, figured I would put this on the calendar early for people.
> 
> I've tried to get door prizes before and have come up short so I am thinking of just getting a couple big ticket items together for attendance bait...
> 
> ...


Masterminded or Tree monkeyed ms460 sounds like a good prize too me.


----------



## nstueve (May 15, 2015)

We'll see about that. We might have an right coast person or two coming...

Just got 2 more loads, so the pile is growing.


----------



## StephieDoll (May 17, 2015)

Never been to a GTG, but just may have to think about this. A little 2 hours out is not bad. I may be able to come up with a couple donations to give away.


----------



## maulhead (May 17, 2015)

DexterDay said:


> Damn you...!!!
> 
> Now I have to drive 10.5 hours 2 times a year?
> 
> Lock in a date and I will see about putting in vacation time. I had a blast in April.



GTG's are fun for perspective and all, but Dex you got to go to one of those charity cuts. 

Myself & another member I know went to the one in Waukee this weekend, what a blast!! Cookie cutting is fun and all, but cutting wood ALL day, well it's just flat out fun, I personally ran 10 tanks threw the 3 saws I brought. 

P.S. there were NO tests performed onsite yesterday that I know of, except for a test of endurance


----------



## heimannm (May 17, 2015)

Should be fun, I will try to have a couple of saws ready to go.

Mark


----------



## nstueve (May 18, 2015)

Someone asked me if the cutting site was on the house or road side of the creek... 

It is on the road side so even if the creek rises we can still cut! (even though I doubt I'll loose my driveway again; knock on wood)


----------



## stihlx8 (May 19, 2015)

When the time gets closer, let me know what you need, I might be able to find some equipment.


----------



## Hedgerow (May 20, 2015)

We'll try to be at this one..
Might as well make some firewood while we're there..


----------



## maulhead (May 20, 2015)

Hedgerow said:


> We'll try to be at this one..
> Might as well make some firewood while we're there..



yeah firewood    I like making firewood...


----------



## heimannm (May 20, 2015)

Cookies burn...

Mark


----------



## Hedgerow (May 20, 2015)

We'll cut em' Mark..
You can noodle a cord of firewood in short order eh?
Bring lotsa gas and bar oil...


----------



## nstueve (May 20, 2015)

Yea I'm sure we'll have plenty of wood to go around for everyone to do what they want... Fire wood or cookies!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skippysphins (May 31, 2015)

@dexter day are you going to make this one ? Let me know if you are it could be a possibility


----------



## DexterDay (May 31, 2015)

skippysphins said:


> @dexter day are you going to make this one ? Let me know if you are it could be a possibility



I'd love to. I need to look at how much vacation time I have left (I have a lot scheduled for vacations, concerts/10 this year, and hunting). 

If I have an extra day or 2 to burn? I'm there.


----------



## nstueve (Jun 1, 2015)

Little more work done today. Got working on a "shade tree" area for those that want to get a chair and veg.







Can you see my shop? That's the next project. Making a path through the woods, over the creek, and to my shop!






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nstueve (Jun 5, 2015)

More pics... Guess I'm just bored???

The area around my shop can get (and stay) wet so I thought I would mow an area for camping. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Philbert (Jul 9, 2015)

Subscribing!

Philbert


----------



## 67L36Driver (Jul 9, 2015)

I'll begin to prep Blondie.
And, alert Mo.Jim.[emoji41]


----------



## sam-tip (Jul 9, 2015)

67L36Driver said:


> I'll begin to prep Blondie.
> And, alert Mo.Jim.[emoji41]



http://www.prairiemeadows.com/

Casino race track and hotel 20 min north of GTG. Also Casino on I35 at exit 34. I think you call it
senior daycare.


----------



## 67L36Driver (Jul 9, 2015)

sam-tip said:


> http://www.prairiemeadows.com/
> 
> Casino race track and hotel 20 min north of GTG. Also Casino on I35 at exit 34. I think you call it
> senior daycare.


Let's just keep that to ourselves.[emoji19]

And, Lakeside casino is within spitting distance of I35 on the way up. [emoji45]


----------



## hoskvarna (Jul 9, 2015)

Hey Nate hows the culvert?


----------



## Oliver1655 (Jul 9, 2015)




----------



## nstueve (Jul 14, 2015)

Driveway is rough. We might be having a bridge building gtg... We are hearing $35-$45k to fix it decently this time.

Pics from each direction... The culvert in the background is 60" x35'...


----------



## nstueve (Jul 14, 2015)

One way or another we'll have to get it fixed by October so LP truck can get through. My atv/walking bridge ended up 300' north of the culver in the creek. We have since pulled that out and got it back in place. I cabled it to a tree this time so hopefully it will stay closer by if we flood again. Having a 7" rain last year and this year is killing us...

Pic of bridge in creek...





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 14, 2015)

Did you stake off the high water marks for reference when building a suitable solution?


----------



## 67L36Driver (Jul 14, 2015)

Low water crossing like the counties do it in south Missouri come to mind. With depth gauge.

The trick is to have the water flow over the concrete when the rains come.


----------



## 67L36Driver (Jul 14, 2015)

Eleven am and stinking hot here.


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 14, 2015)

Stinking hot / cloudy / and storm rolling in here.


----------



## Bill G (Jul 16, 2015)

nstueve said:


> Driveway is rough. We might be having a bridge building gtg... We are hearing $35-$45k to fix it decently this time.
> 
> Pics from each direction... The culvert in the background is 60" x35'...


----------



## Bill G (Jul 16, 2015)

If you are getting quotes of $35-$45,000 to fix that then get a new guy in there. As I have said before put a train tank car in there and forget about it. As was mentioned earlier a low water crossing will work also but that will require more dirt work. Any good contractor worth his/her salt can have a tank car set in there in a day. It is raining here now but I just might run out and try to take some pictures of them here


----------



## olyman (Jul 26, 2015)

personally,,that creek, looks like it flows too much water for just one 60 in culvert... two me thinks,,or cut the railcar in half, for two HUGE culverts!! id also pack crushed rock, between the culverts,,and on the sides, and put the concrete top on,,and extend it about 60 feet past the culverts on both sides....and put about 4 inches of concrete, on the upside of the culverts, over the rock, so it cant wash that out either...id also think strongly,,about concrete on the out side of the culverts,,over the rock..ive seen the upside of culverts fixed,,only to have the water back cut,,and take the culverts out. happened in our county,,three times on the same road,,and they still haven't done it right!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 26, 2015)

Answer:

Timber framed suspension bridge..

Discuss..


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Jul 26, 2015)

up on post and beam construction.


----------



## olyman (Jul 26, 2015)

Hedgerow said:


> Answer:
> 
> Timber framed suspension bridge..
> 
> Discuss..


 time and cost....


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 26, 2015)

Oh, but the grandeur of doing it...

Tell Shaun to take some measurements and draw something up..

We could do it.
How many pounds will it have to support?
Lol.


----------



## olyman (Jul 26, 2015)

Hedgerow said:


> Oh, but the grandeur of doing it...
> 
> Tell Shaun to take some measurements and draw something up..
> 
> ...


 welllll, he said a lp truck for one..if he comes to the place full,,thats a bunch of weight........


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 26, 2015)

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> up on post and beam construction.


Would take some study and thought..
I been meaning to build a timber framed 3 level barn.
A bridge would be a cool project.
There are 2 schools of thought on bridges here in the Ozarks.
1. Just let the flood roll over the top.
2. Avoid run off water by going over it.

And we get a lot of run off here.


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 26, 2015)

olyman said:


> welllll, he said a lp truck for one..if he comes to the place full,,thats a bunch of weight........


Hmmmmm...
30,000 lbs or better..
What's the span again?


----------



## Bill G (Jul 26, 2015)

Here is a tank that we installed awhile ago. It supports plenty of weight


----------



## Bill G (Jul 26, 2015)

Here is a at grade crossing. This is what replaced and old iron bridge. As you can see much more dirt work is required to do this. There are 40 foot long 8 fott wide 12 inch thick concrete pads in the base


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 26, 2015)

What's the dimensions and wall thickness on those monsters Bill?
The tank/culvert.


----------



## Bill G (Jul 26, 2015)

Hedgerow said:


> What's the dimensions and wall thickness on those monsters Bill?
> The tank/culvert.




They are really not all that thick. I really do not want to guess. I will try to measure Monday. I believe this one was actually a upright fertilizer tank. I know Ron ran the excavator and I ran the dozer and we had it done in about 6 hrs. That included digging out the old mess.


----------



## Oliver1655 (Jul 26, 2015)

Even with 1/4" wall tanks, unless you have the sides very tightly packed tight, I have seen them crush downward & required vertical supports inside.

How high from the creek floor does the water get during a normal storm & how high during extreme ones?

If the large culverts were reinstalled with a concrete road over top & the concrete was allowed to lock in the culverts on the back side so they will not be washed out, would it allow for the "normal" storm flow then act as a low water crossing during the extreme ones?


----------



## Bill G (Jul 26, 2015)

Oliver1655 said:


> Even with 1/4" wall tanks, unless you have the sides very tightly packed tight, I have seen them crush downward & required vertical supports inside............................



That tank has supported 500 bushel loads. The neighbor pulls 1000 bushel across his. There is no doubt a proper install is key


----------



## sam-tip (Jul 26, 2015)

This was Nathan Saturday. 10 ft x 24 ft 1/4 think.







He found it in South Dakota.








Nathan got some good info from one of the county engineers on how to install.


----------



## Bill G (Jul 26, 2015)

Looks good.

That will do the trick. Did any of the state DOT guys give you trouble?


----------



## TALLGUY (Jul 27, 2015)

Wow can't wait to see that installed. Some good stuff in South Dakota. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## nstueve (Jul 27, 2015)

sam-tip said:


> This was Nathan Saturday. 9.9 ft wide x 24.8 ft long x 1/4 thick.
> He found it in Hartington NE (almost SD, just south of Yankton).
> Nathan got some good info from one of the county engineers on how to install.


Fixed a few typos above... 

I did get some really great info on how to install these cheap and rock solid. I'm going to be begging some friends for help along the way (thanks for the chains and binders, Doug!), but I figure it will get done... I kept getting 20-30K quotes for install so I decided it was time to be my own foreman and just arrange and hire just the labor I need (ie:big backhoe to drop in the hole). I'll post the unload video if I can.



Bill G said:


> Looks good.
> That will do the trick. Did any of the state DOT guys give you trouble?


Nope, I actually went to the trouble of getting a $10 oversized load permit and just followed the flag and banner directions on the back of the permit. 


What Doug didn't mention is that I drove up to Hartington NE from Indianola, IA. 4.5-5hr each way. Rented the truck and trailer from the guy that sold me the tank/tube so I had 2 round trips up to this guy in 3 days plus unloading that thing


----------



## stihlx8 (Jul 29, 2015)

There are other ways Stueve. Just gotta ask. Is 410 getting the cants for the gtg? Or too early yet. I may be able to help with those. PM me.


----------



## nstueve (Jul 29, 2015)

Well it's a good thing I bought cable for the bridge and hooked it up to that big maple!!! Dang creek, now i have yet another afternoon tied up in moving the bridge back into place.


----------



## nstueve (Jul 29, 2015)

stihlx8 said:


> There are other ways Stueve. Just gotta ask. Is 410 getting the cants for the gtg? Or too early yet. I may be able to help with those. PM me.



Not sure on cants... At this point I'm going to be scrambling to get the driveway back in by the gtg.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoskvarna (Jul 29, 2015)

I dont have a job now ya know.
If u need some help ask and Ill try to help out.


----------



## Philbert (Jul 29, 2015)

nstueve said:


> Well it's a good thing I bought cable for the bridge and hooked it up to that big maple!!! .



'Drawbridge'!

Philbert


----------



## nstueve (Jul 29, 2015)

hoskvarna said:


> I dont have a job now ya know.
> If u need some help ask and Ill try to help out.


Thanks, I'll probably take you up on that!

Right now there are several things I'll need help with or need to find the time to get them done...

1.) Need to find the time to get the carb kit into the ford 4000 and also convert it to the 12v system. I'll need it for #2.

2.) I'm hoping I can get a oxy/ace torch and a portable welder/generator rounded up. There are some repairs needed on the tube. Also need to weld some "skirts" onto both ends of the tube to prevent water from cutting down the sides of it. There will be plenty of torch and welding work to go around for 5 guys on a Saturday work day.

After the tube is ready... I'll hire a BIG trackhoe to prep the stream bed and drop the culvert in. Back fill and rip rap will probably be taken care of by the backhoe company...



Philbert said:


> 'Drawbridge'!
> Philbert



Trust me that thought has been suggested by more than one person, along with alligators in the creek for a more foreboding moat!

A bridge is the best option but building a timber bridge that will hold a concrete/LP truck will take alot of wood and time, and honestly talent that I don't have...


----------



## stihlx8 (Jul 29, 2015)

stihlx8 said:


> There are other ways Stueve. Just gotta ask. Is 410 getting the cants for the gtg? Or too early yet. I may be able to help with those. PM me.


I was referring to transporting the tube. But if you need help otherwise let me know. I have good sized skidloader, plate compacter and other toys. Mostly a matter of work schedule. Good luck


----------



## nstueve (Jul 30, 2015)

stihlx8 said:


> I was referring to transporting the tube. But if you need help otherwise let me know. I have good sized skidloader, plate compacter and other toys. Mostly a matter of work schedule. Good luck


Tentative plan is to rent a big trackhoe and get a good size work party together and do it all on a Friday/Saturday. 

Shaun said he's got a 4kw gen he can bring so we'll have power for my welder and grinders. 

Need that plate compactor for the top dirt for sure, Nate!!!!!! Might need a good heavy machinery operator in the track hoe too! [emoji6]

Umm... Need to located a big trash pump to dam and bypass the creek water. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stihlx8 (Jul 30, 2015)

I don't know about good. I only get one weekend per month off, but if I know far enough ahead I could burn a couple days of vacation. Are you sure 4kw is enough, I have an 8kw gen if I can make it. Might want more than one welder, that's a big tube. Might consider just hiring contractor excavator to set tube. Might not be much more than rental. Don't forget rigging for the tube. Big DO IT YOURSELF project, do lotsa plannin. Hope I can help out with it.


----------



## Oliver1655 (Jul 31, 2015)

Stihlx8 has a good point that having a contractor do the excavator work will probably be cheaper than you renting the excavator, paying for the fuel, & delivery/pick-up of the machine. If you were planning a month long job where you were paying for 3 weeks but getting 4 weeks of rental it might pay to rent. 

Remember in most cases 8 hour on the hour meter is considered a day's rental. If you have it for 2 days but put 32hours on the machine you get charged for 4 day's rental.


----------



## TALLGUY (Aug 2, 2015)

Nathan did you get the road in this weekend? Just wondering how the work is progressing. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## GM_Grimmy (Aug 3, 2015)

TALLGUY said:


> Nathan did you get the road in this weekend? Just wondering how the work is progressing.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


I think he's on a vacation right now, so I'm pretty sure no work was done on his road. Not sure when he's to return home.


----------



## sam-tip (Aug 3, 2015)

Yes Nathan is on vacation in Colorado. One way to protect your property is to have moat.


----------



## nstueve (Aug 3, 2015)

Yep left the moat in until I'm back from Colorado/Utah. 


Some fun pics...
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nstueve (Aug 3, 2015)

Oliver1655 said:


> Stihlx8 has a good point that having a contractor do the excavator work will probably be cheaper than you renting the excavator, paying for the fuel, & delivery/pick-up of the machine. If you were planning a month long job where you were paying for 3 weeks but getting 4 weeks of rental it might pay to rent.
> 
> Remember in most cases 8 hour on the hour meter is considered a day's rental. If you have it for 2 days but put 32hours on the machine you get charged for 4 day's rental.


I was getting some pretty rediculous numbers on track hoe work and I need a hoe big enough to lift my 9k # tube... The companies with bigger equipment want $4k just to put the equipment on site plus time it runs, plus operator time.

$$$$$$
$17-$25k price tags. 

Cheaper to rent from what I've found in my case.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Philbert (Aug 3, 2015)

sam-tip said:


> Yes Nathan is on vacation in Colorado.


Checking out bridges there?

Philbert


----------



## GM_Grimmy (Aug 4, 2015)

Philbert said:


> Checking out bridges there?
> 
> Philbert


Cloud 9 bridges, it is Colorado you know! lol


----------



## stihlx8 (Aug 4, 2015)

New thought on pump. Put in large field tile to to bypass culvert for water during construction. Then just leave it in. How about crane to set culvert. Smaller excavater to do digging? Just some ideas to help with costs.


----------



## nstueve (Aug 4, 2015)

Cranes are pricey too and hard to move around my power lines that cross the driveway where the tube needs to go under. Digging bypass would be a huge amount of work if you saw the situation. 

I might take a video of everything when I get home....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bill G (Aug 6, 2015)

nstueve said:


> I was getting some pretty rediculous numbers on track hoe work and I need a hoe big enough to lift my 9k # tube... The companies with bigger equipment want $4k just to put the equipment on site plus time it runs, plus operator time.
> 
> $$$$$$
> $17-$25k price tags.
> ...




GET A NEW CONTRACTOR

That is absurd!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! $ 4000 to show up???????????????????????????

You are only 150 miles from me. There are guys that would easily drive out there do the work and return home for that. You need to price around. The rental is going to be $1800 plus delivery based on 40 hrs on the machine. You should easily be able to get someone to do that job for $2000 total


----------



## srcarr52 (Aug 6, 2015)

Bill G said:


> GET A NEW CONTRACTOR
> 
> That is absurd!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! $ 4000 to show up???????????????????????????
> 
> You are only 150 miles from me. There are guys that would easily drive out there do the work and return home for that. You need to price around. The rental is going to be $1800 plus delivery based on 40 hrs on the machine. You should easily be able to get someone to do that job for $2000 total



I would hope that $17-25k would include trucking in proper back fill and pouring concrete embankments.


----------



## nstueve (Aug 6, 2015)

srcarr52 said:


> I would hope that $17-25k would include trucking in proper back fill and pouring concrete embankments.


That was for the total install of the culvert. Welding on skirts, dirt work, setting in tube, back and top fill, and grade 5 rip rap on the banks on both sides. 

Can't concrete for a year or two on the top until dirt settles in...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## olyman (Aug 6, 2015)

nstueve said:


> That was for the total install of the culvert. Welding on skirts, dirt work, setting in tube, back and top fill, and grade 5 rip rap on the banks on both sides.
> 
> Can't concrete for a year or two on the top until dirt settles in...
> 
> ...


 the bad part is, between now and next summer..without concrete,,its liable to rip it all out again with high water....how about sand/rock mix, tamp it,,and pour the crete????


----------



## nstueve (Aug 6, 2015)

Bill G said:


> GET A NEW CONTRACTOR
> 
> That is absurd!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! $ 4000 to show up???????????????????????????
> 
> You are only 150 miles from me. There are guys that would easily drive out there do the work and return home for that. You need to price around. The rental is going to be $1800 plus delivery based on 40 hrs on the machine. You should easily be able to get someone to do that job for $2000 total




Yes of course I am pricing around... BIG back hoes that can lift 10' diameter, 9k lb culvert off the ground and walk to the hole seem to be in short supply around here due to the road construction season. Also there are other projects around the acreage i would like to do while the equipment is here.

1: North side of my driveway needs a ditch cut in for water drainage

2: water redirection away from my shop.

3: channel to catch and drain water from lower level

So you can see why renting might be a good option so i can do all my dirt work in one weekend and just be done with it all. And the $4k to show up with the backhoe was a union group that was WAY over priced. I'm a petty big tight wad so I won't be spending if it does t make financial sense in the long run.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nstueve (Aug 6, 2015)

olyman said:


> the bad part is, between now and next summer..without concrete,,its liable to rip it all out again with high water....how about sand/rock mix, tamp it,,and pour the crete????


It will likely be a rock and clay mix. We would need another 7-8" rain to wash it out again which by all accounts should be likely after getting 3x rains that big in the last 2 years. Also if it washes out it will only be taking the top 1/2-1/3 of the fill since I will be filling the bottom with liquid mortar (watered down concrete). So re fill and tamp the top is the worst case scenario.

Also sand and rock backfill will wash out 100x quicker and easier. You want thick sticky arse clay with some rock to make a "locking matrix" (thanks shaun for the engineering lesson on that).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## olyman (Aug 6, 2015)

nstueve said:


> It will likely be a rock and clay mix. We would need another 7-8" rain to wash it out again which by all accounts should be likely after getting 3x rains that big in the last 2 years. Also if it washes out it will only be taking the top 1/2-1/3 of the fill since I will be filling the bottom with liquid mortar (watered down concrete). So re fill and tamp the top is the worst case scenario.
> 
> Also sand and rock backfill will wash out 100x quicker and easier. You want thick sticky arse clay with some rock to make a "locking matrix" (thanks shaun for the engineering lesson on that).
> 
> ...


I stated that, because that would pack quick,,but would need crete over the top immediately...small rock, like 3/4 x 1 1/2 mix..be nice, but pricey, to go over the intake, road, and exit sides,,with concrete. end of problem.........................hopefully..


----------



## nstueve (Aug 11, 2015)

So to get back on track... I am thinking I will get a few small door prizes to give away but the big item will be a raffle/drawing 70-90cc rebuild saw from my shop. Will be oem or meteor and as close to 100% non Chinese as I can make it! 

I was thinking 044/440 maybe or maybe something larger!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bill G (Aug 11, 2015)

I fully understand you want to get the thread back on track and I hope you do.

I just have to wonder though .................................

Did you get the job done for the $35,000???????? 

That defines HIGHWAY ROBBERY TO A NEW DEGREE

Grab a phone, listen to what folks advise you and go with honest guys. I am 3 hrs from you and I will tell you THERE IS NO person here that wuold EVER quote you that


----------



## Philbert (Aug 11, 2015)

Heck no. He's waiting for us all to show up for the GTG, and there will be that big pipe sitting there with a couple of dozen axe handles lashed to it . . . .

("_Lift with your knees, not with your backs fellas . . ._")

Philbeert


----------



## nstueve (Aug 11, 2015)

I will not be paying near that. But consider this.

$2k in liquid mortor ($60/Yard)

$2-3k in grade 5 rip rap

$2k for Steel culvert

$500 for oxy torch

$2k in clay and sand fill. 

A couple more incidentals and your easily at $10k in materials cost alone, and that's before steel to weld on for skirts and backhoe to drop it in. Bill you need to understand I am going as bullet proof as I can with this fix, for as cheap as I can. But I will not just drop the tube in the hole and pack it with dirt. That's how we got to this point were at right now.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nstueve (Aug 11, 2015)

Also keep in mind i don't have the materials needed sitting on the corner. Most of the cost will be trucking in what I need.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## olyman (Aug 12, 2015)

nstueve said:


> Also keep in mind i don't have the materials needed sitting on the corner. Most of the cost will be trucking in what I need.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 60 a yard?? up here..its 100!!!


----------



## nstueve (Aug 12, 2015)

olyman said:


> 60 a yard?? up here..its 100!!!


That is liquid mortar. It's watered down concrete without rock. It's meant to seep into all the cracks under the culvert and fill all the voids to add weight and stability to the culvert. It isn't near as strong as concrete but still sets up hard and won't be washed out. It helps solve the problem of imperfect stream bed preparation. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nstueve (Aug 12, 2015)

Ok so I've been asked several times about race cants and if we are doing a race(s). I was thinking about doing something easy if we do... Like husky 55 build off or 50cc/60cc build off?

We can always do the "run wut ya brung - $1" races...

Any thoughts?


----------



## hoskvarna (Aug 12, 2015)

nstueve said:


> Ok so I've been asked several times about race cants and if we are doing a race(s). I was thinking about doing something easy if we do... Like husky 55 build off or 50cc/60cc build off?
> 
> We can always do the "run wut ya brung - $1" races...
> 
> Any thoughts?


I just happen to to have one of those on the bench.
Waitin for parts.
Its really clean not faded,bearings were rusty and ring was stuck.


----------



## nstueve (Aug 12, 2015)

hoskvarna said:


> I just happen to to have one of those on the bench.
> Waitin for parts.
> Its really clean not faded,bearings were rusty and ring was stuck.



Yep, I have 2 sitting on the shop floor and thought it would be a cheap/fun build...

Better be careful though, Mike might get all handy and install a 262-268 top end under the hood of a 55 and smoke us all!


----------



## GM_Grimmy (Aug 12, 2015)

nstueve said:


> Yep, I have 2 sitting on the shop floor and thought it would be a cheap/fun build...
> 
> Better be careful though, Mike might get all handy and install a 262-268 top end under the hood of a 55 and smoke us all!


Just make him use a full skip chain, and everyone else can run full comp!!


----------



## nstueve (Aug 12, 2015)

GM_Grimmy said:


> Just make him use a full skip chain, and everyone else can run full comp!!


I was thinking semichisel that has seen some dirt action first...


----------



## TALLGUY (Aug 12, 2015)

Backwards. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## nstueve (Aug 12, 2015)

TALLGUY said:


> Backwards.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Greg,
You coming this fall? There will be a 70-90cc pro saw being given away this year... You might get lucky twice!


----------



## TALLGUY (Aug 12, 2015)

I was thinking the same thing. I have it on the calendar. Shane and I have talked about the trip. He has a new xl-15 will see if he can get it done to bring. I have a 372xp I need to put together sitting under the bench. Been working on a contractor's cut off saws. Have a wacker jumping jack I just finished fixing. I wish you were closer I'd bring it over to do some testing on your driveway. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## heimannm (Aug 13, 2015)

Received the messages Steve, if you still have any of the stuff in October we can make some business.

Mark


----------



## Wood Doctor (Aug 14, 2015)

heimannm said:


> Received the messages Steve, if you still have any of the stuff in October we can make some business.
> 
> Mark


Mark, I fixed a PM 610 last week. That saw now runs like a bandit. Owner had trouble starting it because the trigger lock would not hold a fast idle. I repaired it with shop-made parts. Piece of cake for me. I broke my all-time record and fixed five Mac saws this year that were all dead. Now they are all alive.

Miss you guys. I may have to cancel my vacation trip that week in October and head for Steve's place instead, especially if Ronaldo and Tall Guy can also get there again.


----------



## Jon1212 (Aug 14, 2015)

Who's Steve?


----------



## TALLGUY (Aug 14, 2015)

I am thinking the same thing? Steve? Nathan is he gtg host. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jon1212 (Aug 14, 2015)

TALLGUY said:


> I am thinking the same thing? Steve? Nathan is he gtg host.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk



Yep. He is.

Nathan Stueve.


----------



## Jon1212 (Aug 14, 2015)




----------



## hoskvarna (Aug 14, 2015)

Jon1212 said:


> View attachment 441224


Wow, pretty sad!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jon1212 (Aug 14, 2015)

At least around here if you refer to someone by the name "Randy", you have a 30-35% chance of being correct.

Over on SH, that percentage goes up to 55%.


----------



## TALLGUY (Aug 14, 2015)

Nathan said he gets called Steve alot on here. Hence the black dog name on the other place. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Philbert (Aug 14, 2015)

Jon1212 said:


> Who's Steve?


(_Silver Streak_)
George Caldwell: I've never milked a cow before.
Rita: Cut the crap, Steve, you're a grown man. I'm sure you've had some similar experience.

Philbert


----------



## Jon1212 (Aug 14, 2015)

TALLGUY said:


> Nathan said he gets called Steve alot on here. Hence the black dog name on the other place.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk



I try to keep it pretty straightforward.

If someone were to call me something other than Jon, I would be inclined to chalk it up to a low literacy rate in their home State.


----------



## TALLGUY (Aug 14, 2015)

Everyone I meet in person. They look up and seem to to know my screen name. I don't get it?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jon1212 (Aug 14, 2015)

TALLGUY said:


> Everyone I meet in person. They look up and seem to to know my screen name. I don't get it?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk



So you meet a lot of midgets?


----------



## Wood Doctor (Aug 14, 2015)

Well, there was a guy a met two years ago at the Iowas GTG named Steve. I liked him. He liked the 084 I brought along with a 36" bar and 404 chain. I did like the way Nathan tuned up my 290 as best as he could, dog that it still is. I'd like to see an 046 or a 460 blow away my Makita 6401 Big Bore. I can't find one around here that can do it.


----------



## nstueve (Aug 15, 2015)

Wood Doctor said:


> Mark, I fixed a PM 610 last week. That saw now runs like a bandit. Owner had trouble starting it because the trigger lock would not hold a fast idle. I repaired it with shop-made parts. Piece of cake for me. I broke my all-time record and fixed five Mac saws this year that were all dead. Now they are all alive.
> 
> Miss you guys. I may have to cancel my vacation trip that week in October and head for nathan's place instead, especially if Ronaldo and Tall Guy can also get there again.



Fixed that for you... I shouldn't have used my first initial (N) and last name (Stueve) as a screen name... [emoji47]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Aug 15, 2015)

good morning Nathan.


----------



## 67L36Driver (Aug 15, 2015)

Morning Kenneth & Nate!


----------



## jetmd (Aug 23, 2015)

This should be a good time. Not to far and I get to visit the home land.

Fill the tank with TacoBell, and save the dinosaur bones!


----------



## nstueve (Aug 26, 2015)

Well... The assembly of the driveway begins Friday AM!!! Got a Case backhoe coming and lots of guys from AS to help! Yea, AS!!!!!


----------



## hoskvarna (Aug 31, 2015)

. Ronaldo, homelite410, stihlx8 and myself helped Nathan out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoskvarna (Aug 31, 2015)

More pics.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoskvarna (Aug 31, 2015)

More.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoskvarna (Aug 31, 2015)

More.












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoskvarna (Aug 31, 2015)

Started filling with rip rap and liquid mortar.












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skippysphins (Aug 31, 2015)

What a great community we have here on as forum!


----------



## hoskvarna (Aug 31, 2015)

We got the tank ready to go into hole Friday between rain showers.
Put it into hole rite away sat morn,mortar was to show up at 9:30,it did,we were ready!
Stihlx8 was in the trackhoe,I was in the bobcat,Ron and Mike did most of the weldin.
Nathan was runnin around gettin stuff doin whatever he could to help us out,and supervisin.
All went well and nobody got hurt!!!


----------



## 67L36Driver (Aug 31, 2015)

You guys rock![emoji41]


----------



## 67L36Driver (Aug 31, 2015)

Meh. You guys are way more efficient than the St. Joseph street crew. They have been tinkering on a creek crossing on south 28th street for three weeks now. Main avenue going south out of my neighborhood.


----------



## Ronaldo (Aug 31, 2015)

Few more. Last picture is the culvert we replaced....it was 60'' diameter and this new one is 10'. Will allow a lot more flow and hopefully solve his issues.


----------



## stihlx8 (Aug 31, 2015)

You guys got lots better pics than I did. Thanks for posting them. Great job all.


----------



## nstueve (Aug 31, 2015)

I really cant stress how awesome Mark, Ron, Mike, and Nate are!!!! There is no way I would have gotten this to flow so smoothly and get everything done in one weekend without them! All four guys were super hard working all weekend from dusk till dawn. Erica and I can't express the relief we feel seeing that thing in the hole and so close to completion! I don't think this thing is going anywhere for 50 years and I don't want to be the poor sap that will have to replace it as hefty as we made this thing.

Just so everyone knows what they are looking at that is a old 1/4" thick underground fuel barrel with 1/4" thick wings on the sides and 2"x2" 1/4 thick angle iron for support. Back filled the sides with "pit-run" (which is big limestone boulders of various sizes), and 2 cement trucks (16yds) of mortar mix (watered down cement without gravel in it). Mortar mix fills in all the cracks and crevices to make a water tight seal from the tube to the ditch, helps provide weight to keep it in place and support for the tube to keep it round. 

Just gotta throw some dirt on top and pack it down and we'll be ready to go!


----------



## nstueve (Aug 31, 2015)

We also gained a 9-9.5' diameter steel table for the GTG to assemble saws on!    

(mike I think we should weld our names to the table at the GTG... )


----------



## sam-tip (Aug 31, 2015)

Why do theses pictures remind me of the TV reality show Gold Rush? Excavators, mud, welding, water pumps and fixing big steel objects.


----------



## Ronaldo (Aug 31, 2015)

sam-tip said:


> Why do theses pictures remind me of the TV reality show Gold Rush? Excavators, mud, welding, water pumps and fixing big steel objects.


Do you think we could have our own show? "REDNECK FAB" maybe?


----------



## GM_Grimmy (Sep 1, 2015)

sam-tip said:


> Why do theses pictures remind me of the TV reality show Gold Rush? Excavators, mud, welding, water pumps and fixing big steel objects.


Just add in a bunch of drama and rig stuff to break right on camera, some commercials at the right time and you got just about every show on History and Discovery!!


----------



## hoskvarna (Sep 1, 2015)

Get it back filled yet Nathan?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nstueve (Sep 2, 2015)

sam-tip said:


> Why do theses pictures remind me of the TV reality show Gold Rush? Excavators, mud, welding, water pumps and fixing big steel objects.


If only I had gold burried under my dirt!



hoskvarna said:


> Get it back filled yet Nathan?


Nope... I might get it done enough to drive on this weekend. I wanted to let the mortar mix set up hard before I started back filling. Planning on using a jumping jack to press it all down. Tore up my left shoulder so I might be the equipment operator and find myself some cheap teenage labor for the weekend.


----------



## nstueve (Sep 3, 2015)

Dirt getting dropped for top fill today and tomorrow. 3 day weekend to fill and pack it down!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nstueve (Sep 3, 2015)

To start the intrigue... I have several sponsors donating door prizes for us and have decided on the saw that will be built for the FREE give away saw!! No raffle!!!!!!!! It will be between 70-90cc and there will be cash payouts for the husky 55 races. Probably not huge payouts but there will be a cash prize non-the less.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nstueve (Sep 9, 2015)

Tube is in!







Backfill is a PITA!






Got rain so still have about 1/2 the fill on one side to do this weekend. Dirt is here just gotta dump and pack! Sorry Clint, but this is my most up to date pic. I'm sure if you see this, the next pic will be me shirtless...[emoji13]






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nstueve (Sep 9, 2015)

Hopefully house access by this weekend!


----------



## Philbert (Sep 9, 2015)

nstueve said:


> Sorry Clint, but this is my most up to date pic.


You got Vladimir Putin to backfill for you?

Congrats!

Philbert


----------



## Time's Standing Stihl (Sep 9, 2015)

Philbert said:


> You got Vladimir Putin to backfill for you?
> 
> Congrats!
> 
> Philbert




Hahahaha!!! Never heard that one before!


Next time Nathan......let me know when you are taking pictures, I would've flexed my "Russian" muscles!


----------



## hoskvarna (Sep 9, 2015)

We thought u were!!!


----------



## Time's Standing Stihl (Sep 9, 2015)

hoskvarna said:


> We thought u were!!!



Lmao!!!!!! I do see a 12 pack!


----------



## hoskvarna (Sep 9, 2015)

In the cooler. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nstueve (Sep 10, 2015)

Going back to get that tamper tomorrow... Hopefully the small chance of rain we have for tonight will hold off and I'll get a very nice weekend to finish the driveway!!


----------



## nstueve (Sep 13, 2015)

Driveway passable for vehicles!!!!! (shop also semi clean)

GTG here we come! 













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoskvarna (Sep 13, 2015)

lookin good


----------



## 67L36Driver (Sep 14, 2015)

Looking good.

City is still tinkering on the culvert project on south 28th street here. Same size creek. Probably too many foremen and no one actually working.


----------



## Ronaldo (Sep 14, 2015)

Very happy for you guys. That has to be great to drive right on up to the house now! It looks like it turned out well, Nathan.


----------



## nstueve (Sep 14, 2015)

it feels so _*nice*_ to be able to drive back to the shop and up to the house again... 3 months without a driveway gets to be terrible.

Gotta catch up on a couple saws, then several weeks of prep for the GTG, and might as well throw a weekened in there to make some wood storage... ugh... fall is too busy!


----------



## olyman (Sep 14, 2015)

nstueve said:


> it feels so _*nice*_ to be able to drive back to the shop and up to the house again... 3 months without a driveway gets to be terrible.
> 
> Gotta catch up on a couple saws, then several weeks of prep for the GTG, and might as well throw a weekened in there to make some wood storage... ugh... fall is too busy!


 wouldn't be soo busy,,if that culvert wouldn't have went out on yah!!!!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Sep 14, 2015)

olyman said:


> wouldn't be soo busy,,if that culvert wouldn't have went out on yah!!!!



MR OBVIOUS.


----------



## TALLGUY (Sep 14, 2015)

As long as there is room for my cot in the shop and some wood to keep us warm it will b a great GTG. Road looks good. Real worry now is wood to cut for the GTG. And what saws to bring. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## nstueve (Sep 14, 2015)

Got wood!








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nstueve (Sep 15, 2015)

Found a fresh pile of maple from the tree service when I got home... More for cookie cutting or cants!






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nstueve (Sep 18, 2015)

What is this little gem??? Possibly a 36" bar for the pro saw that's being given away????[emoji48][emoji48][emoji48]







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jetmd (Sep 20, 2015)

Just came back inside for a cup of Joe.

Hadn't checked Nate's post in a while.....Wow what a Great job you guys! I look forward to seeing the
complete project in person next month.

Brenda and I will be heading North early Saturday morning the day of the GTG.


----------



## 67L36Driver (Sep 20, 2015)

jetmd said:


> Just came back inside for a cup of Joe.
> 
> Hadn't checked Nate's post in a while.....Wow what a Great job you guys! I look forward to seeing the
> complete project in person next month.
> ...


We geezers will be in the right lane of I29 so approach with caution.


----------



## nstueve (Sep 21, 2015)

Bring your big and little bars boys!!! Most of the stuff i have is either 8" or 30"+...


----------



## nstueve (Sep 21, 2015)

TALLGUY said:


> As long as there is room for my cot in the shop and some wood to keep us warm it will b a great GTG. Road looks good. Real worry now is wood to cut for the GTG. And what saws to bring.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


I will try to have the shop cleaned out as much as possible... Not as big as Hoskey's but there should be room for 5-10 guys to crash in there. I have a couple bench seats (from a couple 87-91 ford trucks) in there that might provide a bed or two... MoJim will feel right at home!!! No guarantee's on shops mouse population that time of year...


----------



## workshop (Sep 21, 2015)

I need directions from I-35. Coming from Springfield Mo. Been to Samtips a couple of times. You're south of Desmoins ar'nt you? Also, do you have electric available? Or do I need to bring a generator?


----------



## nstueve (Sep 22, 2015)

workshop said:


> I need directions from I-35. Coming from Springfield Mo. Been to Samtips a couple of times. You're south of Desmoins ar'nt you? Also, do you have electric available? Or do I need to bring a generator?


just so everyone knows... *hwy 92 from east of Martensdale to the west side of Indianola is closed!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Directions:
Exit I-35 and go east toward Martensdale.
Turn left and go north on Hwy 28 through Martensdale
Continue 5ish miles north to hwyG24, turn right and go west
Continue 6-7miles until it dead ends into Hwy 65/69 and turn right and go south
Note: you will be going up a big hill as you go south so make sure you have enough room to merge into the left when pulling camper
Turn left onto Summerset Road and continue 1.5 miles to 143rd Ave
Turn right onto 143rd ave and head south for 2 miles to 8590
Note: you'll need to watch close for my driveway as I live 1/4 mile west of 143rd back in the woods so you wont MY house at the street. I have a shared driveway with my neighbor who is out by the street. Big green house and green detached garage. Turn in by the green house and continue back into the woods...


----------



## nstueve (Sep 22, 2015)

Here is a google earth image... the red marker shows where the log yard will be. You can see my house back in the woods SW of the red marker. My shop is 1/2 way in between. We will be parking, camping and doing everything in the log yard and down by the shop. I'm sure my wife will have the hill to the house roped off so nobody makes the mistake of going up there. You can turn a car or truck around up there but not a truck and trailer!!!!

You can also see the fork in the driveway by the street. That is my neighbor (green house), don't park there!


----------



## nstueve (Sep 22, 2015)

workshop said:


> Also, do you have electric available? Or do I need to bring a generator?



I would bring a generator... there may be room for 1-2 RV's by the shop but with driveway and limited space... I'd play it safe and bring the genny.


----------



## nstueve (Sep 22, 2015)

Ok so there are several rules to the *Husky 55* build since it was asked about in other threads...

1.) no pipes
2.) no alcohol
3.) stock cylinders (or equivalent cc size)

The address is:
8590 143rd Ave
Indianola, IA 50125

I do recommend going up through Martensdale and across on HWY G24 for those of you coming from the south. Coming on hwy 69 through Osceola is an option but with the traffic lights in Indianola and slower speeds through Osceola and Indianola I think the few extra miles would make it a wash on time.


----------



## workshop (Sep 22, 2015)

nstueve said:


> I would bring a generator... there may be room for 1-2 RV's by the shop but with driveway and limited space... I'd play it safe and bring the genny.


I've also got about 300 feet of extension cords.


----------



## workshop (Sep 22, 2015)

Doug, are you bringing your RV?


----------



## sam-tip (Sep 22, 2015)

workshop said:


> Doug, are you bringing your RV?



Thinking about it. Don't know if the ground will hold the RV. Plus can I make the turn into the field. Then I don't like gravel roads with the RV but I do it. 

I have some small Honda generators if you want to use them. They are very quiet! They are 2000 watts each and can be paired to run an RV air conditioner. They will run about two days with the boat motor tanks connected.


----------



## nstueve (Sep 23, 2015)

Doug if you back in to the drive I think you can back into the field entrance. There is 110v at the well but that won't do much for AC units. By oct 17th it should be pretty cool out. 

Workshop, how big is your rig? There's not a ton of flat area by the shop and I'm guessing hoskey's will be bringing their camper too. I'll try to get some more space mowed out by the garden area and get a big wide path cut down the side of the driveway for an entrance/exit.

Lots of tent space for those willing to rough it!

Got the 55 running tonight!












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## workshop (Sep 23, 2015)

20 foot bumper pull.


----------



## jetmd (Sep 23, 2015)

Nate, maybe I missed this earlier......are we having Breakfast at your shop? If so what can we bring? What time are we scheduled to start
the festivities? What would you like us to bring to share for Lunch? I will PM you cell #'s just in case.
Good day Fella's, Hi Ho off to work I go!


----------



## 67L36Driver (Sep 23, 2015)

Always about the food................,,,[emoji39]


----------



## nstueve (Sep 23, 2015)

workshop said:


> 20 foot bumper pull.


we can squeeze that about anywhere...



jetmd said:


> Nate, maybe I missed this earlier......are we having Breakfast at your shop? If so what can we bring? What time are we scheduled to start
> the festivities? What would you like us to bring to share for Lunch? I will PM you cell #'s just in case.
> Good day Fella's, Hi Ho off to work I go!


Yes I will assume that food will be in plentiful supply. I was going to try and find one of those really big flat iron LP grills so we could speed up the eggs, bacon, pancakes... etc. I'll try to find the time to put a corned beef in the oven again.

A few guys usually bring the deep fryers for Friday night dinner and we make deer meat, potatos, onions, etc. Breakfast and Lunch will depend on what people bring and what meat goes in the smoker... I might just put a bunch of chicken in the smoker on thursday and friday so the wife can make pulled chicken (bbq or not).

How about we do this... *Start a list of people coming and what you're planning to bring for potluck breakfast/lunch. I'll figure out the meat for lunch. *





* *


----------



## nstueve (Sep 23, 2015)

*We have a sponsor for a "Dirty Wood Cutting" competiton!
$50 and a new Oregon LGX chain for the fastest saw through a heavily mud clad log 
$50 for best in show

So bring your dirty wood cutting chain and saw!*


----------



## sam-tip (Sep 23, 2015)

What size log and type with dirt? Hope no rocks or sand.

Any rules?


----------



## nstueve (Sep 23, 2015)

sam-tip said:


> What size log and type with dirt? Hope no rocks or sand.
> 
> Any rules?


The sponsor and I are figuring out rules for the race champ ($50 purse and a new oregon chain). Fastest chain through a dirty log could be race chain that is dull in 1 cut, so that doesn't really work to get the results. I was thinking more along the lines of the fastest chain through clean wood after 3-5 cuts in the dirty wood. More to come on this a little later.

I think the other $50 for "best in show" is a wild card determined by the audience. So get your santa suit out early, or think of something crazy to please the crowd!!!


----------



## sam-tip (Sep 23, 2015)

How about driving a nail into the end of cant. First cut through the nail second cut in clean wood best total time wins. Worst case scenario.


----------



## Philbert (Sep 23, 2015)

sam-tip said:


> How about driving a nail into the end of cant. First cut through the nail second cut in clean wood best total time wins. Worst case scenario.


(Evil!)

Can I use PowerSharp chain?

Philbert


----------



## nstueve (Sep 23, 2015)

sam-tip said:


> How about driving a nail into the end of cant. First cut through the nail second cut in clean wood best total time wins. Worst case scenario.


I like it!


----------



## nstueve (Sep 23, 2015)

Philbert said:


> (Evil!)
> 
> Can I use PowerSharp chain?
> 
> Philbert


use what you want but i already know the solution to this problem.


Shaun will love this idea since he hits nails and bullets with his chains anyhow...


----------



## GM_Grimmy (Sep 23, 2015)

sam-tip said:


> How about driving a nail into the end of cant. First cut through the nail second cut in clean wood best total time wins. Worst case scenario.


I can see it now. All those Huskys be on the bench broken cause they cut a nail and now need to be worked on. Hope Nate has a big work bench!! LOL


----------



## sam-tip (Sep 23, 2015)

best time or deepest second cut in 30 sec


----------



## nstueve (Sep 23, 2015)

sam-tip said:


> best time or deepest second cut in 30 sec


run chain for 2 seconds against a clay brick then cut?


----------



## nstueve (Sep 23, 2015)

GM_Grimmy said:


> I can see it now. All those Huskys be on the bench broken cause they cut a nail and now need to be worked on. Hope Nate has a big work bench!! LOL


They huskys will at least do the work and not be sitting in the truck crying like little cream sickles...


----------



## GM_Grimmy (Sep 23, 2015)

nstueve said:


> They huskys will at least do the work and not be sitting in the truck crying like little cream sickles...


They aren't crying, they are tearing up from laughing that those Huskys are trying to do work! 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nstueve (Sep 23, 2015)

GM_Grimmy said:


> They *are *crying, they are tearing up from laughing that those Huskys are trying to do work!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk 2



Yep, you're right... they ARE crying...


----------



## GM_Grimmy (Sep 23, 2015)

nstueve said:


> Yep, you're right... they ARE crying...


Dam auto correcting phone. You know what I mean. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Philbert (Sep 23, 2015)

sam-tip said:


> How about driving a nail into the end of cant.


Seriously, maybe we can use an aluminum gutter nail, to provide a challenge without being too brutal?

Philbert


----------



## dave53223 (Sep 23, 2015)

sam-tip said:


> How about driving a nail into the end of cant. First cut through the nail second cut in clean wood best total time wins. Worst case scenario.


I will try that one.


----------



## nstueve (Sep 23, 2015)

Someone (the winner) will have to post this in the you suck thread after the weekend is over... 

The build begins... The bearings were ok and spun alright but figured I better do it right. OEM crank and new 6203 skf bearings.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Homelite410 (Sep 23, 2015)

Philbert said:


> Seriously, maybe we can use an aluminum gutter nail, to provide a challenge without being too brutal?
> 
> Philbert


I vote tapcon.


----------



## dave53223 (Sep 23, 2015)

Homelite410 said:


> I vote tapcon.


I will bring a chop saw.


----------



## hoskvarna (Sep 23, 2015)

Homelite410 said:


> I vote tapcon.


What you want to do break all the cutters off?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Homelite410 (Sep 23, 2015)

hoskvarna said:


> What you want to do break all the cutters off?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wouldn't that be fun! 




Hey Doug, no carbide.......


----------



## Homelite410 (Sep 23, 2015)

And for dirty wood, let's go with used railroad ties....


----------



## hoskvarna (Sep 23, 2015)

I'm leaving my saws home [emoji12]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Sep 23, 2015)

Mark these guys have lost it. Might as well see who has the fastest saw with the chain on backwards.


----------



## Homelite410 (Sep 23, 2015)

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Mark these guys have lost it. Might as well see who has the fastest saw with the chain on backwards.


Now that sounds fun! I got a 9x.325 in SD7[emoji5]


----------



## sam-tip (Sep 23, 2015)

Wait a minute. I already have my duro 33DR3 chain ready. My question is which saw to use it on.


----------



## Homelite410 (Sep 23, 2015)

sam-tip said:


> Wait a minute. I already have my duro 33DR3 chain ready. My question is which saw to use it on.


All chains need to be run by same operator on the same power head to be fair...[emoji87]


----------



## Philbert (Sep 23, 2015)

hoskvarna said:


> I'm leaving my saws home


We'll rent a Makita at Home Depot . . .

Philbert


----------



## 67L36Driver (Sep 24, 2015)

Basic operator skill test:
Every contestant uses same saw/bar/chain.
Mac 10-10 auto or Homie SXL with 16" bar. 3/8" x .050" x 60dl. Chipper or semi chizel.
Allow five or ten minutes to adjust carb, chain tension or chain touch up. Six timed cuts in 14(ish) log.

Best time will show who is 'one with the force'.

I got just the saw or two for this contest.


----------



## nstueve (Sep 24, 2015)

All the further I got last nite...








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sam-tip (Sep 24, 2015)

So no concrete cutoff saws.


----------



## heimannm (Sep 24, 2015)

Mark


----------



## dave53223 (Sep 24, 2015)

I like this for hard to cut stuff.


----------



## hoskvarna (Sep 24, 2015)

dave53223 said:


> View attachment 449408
> 
> 
> I like this for hard to cut stuff.


Now were talkin!!!!!!


----------



## Definitive Dave (Sep 25, 2015)

dave53223 said:


> View attachment 449408
> 
> 
> I like this for hard to cut stuff.


I don't wanna try to drop start that puppy 
DD


----------



## sam-tip (Sep 25, 2015)

Oh I do have a good size stump grinder. It doesn't mind dirt. Just don't like concrete in the wood.


----------



## nstueve (Sep 25, 2015)

Doug's next toy...??? Wait.... I mean... Useful piece of equipment...


----------



## sam-tip (Sep 25, 2015)

Nice I have been to the factory for John Deere and seen the harvestors




.


----------



## Homelite410 (Sep 25, 2015)

Doug probably has stock in that factory!


----------



## 67L36Driver (Sep 25, 2015)

Homelite410 said:


> Doug probably has stock in that factory!



Poor fellow.
Paper reports that Deere is doing a mass layoff and cutting back production.


----------



## heimannm (Sep 25, 2015)

In the final analysis, John Deere's business basically follows the price of corn. Business had been very good for a few years...

Mark


----------



## GM_Grimmy (Sep 25, 2015)

heimannm said:


> In the final analysis, John Deere's business basically follows the price of corn. Business had been very good for a few years...
> 
> Mark


So make sure you buy green equipment!!


----------



## hoskvarna (Sep 25, 2015)

heimannm said:


> In the final analysis, John Deere's business basically follows the price of corn. Business had been very good for a few years...
> 
> Mark


So did kinze [emoji19][emoji19]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TALLGUY (Sep 27, 2015)

If all goes as planned I will have 3 dozen farm eggs for breakfast. Nate any luck with a big grill?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## hoskvarna (Sep 27, 2015)

I'll bring some deer breakfast sausage. Deer sticks and summer sausage. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nstueve (Sep 27, 2015)

TALLGUY said:


> If all goes as planned I will have 3 dozen farm eggs for breakfast. Nate any luck with a big grill?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Not yet, would be nice to find one of those big LP flat griddles. I may check with the rental places... It would sure speed up the cooking process.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nstueve (Sep 28, 2015)

Shop looking like it can receive company!













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Definitive Dave (Sep 28, 2015)

looks like I'm not the only saw guy with a whiteboard


----------



## Homelite410 (Sep 28, 2015)

Hi Dave!


----------



## nstueve (Sep 28, 2015)

Definitive Dave said:


> looks like I'm not the only saw guy with a whiteboard



I actually made that out of some gloss white laminate, plywood, and some 1x4. The laminate cleans lots easier than some of the "white boards" you would get from Walmart and the like. 

I need more wall space so I can put it somewhere easier to reach!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Definitive Dave (Sep 28, 2015)

I want all my garage walls to be whiteboard so I can keep notes next to all the projects 
a couple years ago I tried a laminate and a special paint to try to make BIIIG whiteboards in the garage but both were complete failures. If the marker was left more than about 4 hours it was essentially permanent.
DD


----------



## nstueve (Sep 28, 2015)

Definitive Dave said:


> I want all my garage walls to be whiteboard so I can keep notes next to all the projects
> a couple years ago I tried a laminate and a special paint to try to make BIIIG whiteboards in the garage but both were complete failures. If the marker was left more than about 4 hours it was essentially permanent.
> DD


Factory High gloss white laminate or it doesn't work. You can't use a matte or satin finish b/c they haven't been sealed like the high gloss. My dad does counter tops...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Definitive Dave (Sep 28, 2015)

nstueve said:


> Factory High gloss white laminate or it doesn't work. You can't use a matte or satin finish b/c they haven't been sealed like the high gloss. My dad does counter tops...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



without taking this train even further off the rails, is it something I have to get in rolls at a contractor store or something I could get at Lowes in big sheets?
the paint I used was 23 for a rattle can and was supposed to turn a sheet 4x4 piece of plywood into a whiteboard, well... it was white sorta
Dave

Thread RE-Railing - hope you guys have a great one at the GTG, am intrigued to see what comes out of the dirty chain three legged aquatic relay race


----------



## Homelite410 (Sep 28, 2015)

I can't wait to drive over this........


----------



## hoskvarna (Sep 29, 2015)

Homelite410 said:


> I can't wait to drive over this........


Me too,check it out all finished


----------



## nstueve (Sep 29, 2015)

Homelite410 said:


> I can't wait to drive over this.....



I have the clay all packed in and semi-finish graded with the tractor. I am waiting on crushed concrete to finish the top! My guy that hauls the stuff has been busy as a bee with other stuff. IT IS SOOOO NICE TO HAVE A DRIVEWAY AGAIN!!!! 

With the rain, a bum shoulder now , possible job transfer, car and tractor to fix, and all the other stuff I don't think I'll be getting the shop extension up in time for the GTG. Pray for 2-3 weeks of dry weather for us or it will be close quarters in the shop!!!!


----------



## nstueve (Sep 29, 2015)

Definitive Dave said:


> without taking this train even further off the rails, is it something I have to get in rolls at a contractor store or something I could get at Lowes in big sheets?
> the paint I used was 23 for a rattle can and was supposed to turn a sheet 4x4 piece of plywood into a whiteboard, well... it was white sorta
> Dave


You need a roll of 3091 Crystal White Formica (laminate like you use for counter tops). I'm unsure where to get some b/c my dad just gets it through work. I would assume that you can get some through a counter top shop or Home Depot. It comes sheets 4'x8' and then you use a contact cement on your backer board and on the back of the Formica, let it dry till matte finish and then roll the two pieces together. Usually people use particle board b/c it's inside and they don't have to worry about moisture. Also plywood will warp and not be perfectly flat. I used a sheet of 3/8 plywood that was pretty flat that I had laying around and banded the outside with slotted 2x2 pine to keep it from warping too terribly bad. It worked ok but I would probably use OSB as the backer if I did it again.


----------



## nstueve (Sep 29, 2015)

peek at the prize table... Thanks Sponsors (cough cough... Dave, HL, Madsens)

I hope Dave , HL, and Madsens won't mind but was thinking of putting all small stuff on one table, and if you get drawn you can pick 2 items from the smalls table (carb kits, pull rope handle, gas caps, carb screw driver kits).

I was thinking of making goodie bags of the smalls, but some guys wont need carb screw drivers and some wont need husky gas caps, etc. So that doesn't quite work. 

Any objections PM me...


----------



## hoskvarna (Sep 29, 2015)

looks good


----------



## Ronaldo (Sep 29, 2015)

Looks really good! Did you say possible job transfer, Nathan? What does this involve?


----------



## nstueve (Sep 30, 2015)

Ronaldo said:


> Looks really good! Did you say possible job transfer, Nathan? What does this involve?


I might move from Air Quality to field office 5. You guys up in Chelsea are barely in FO5. It means a totally new job and new duties but same pay and same office building. I get more field/drive time and more face to face with people and less cubicle work. Also cover 1/6 of the state instead of the entire state. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nstueve (Sep 30, 2015)

yeesh! 41*F out this morning. I might have to start the boiler for the GTG...


----------



## stihlx8 (Sep 30, 2015)

No, No. Just getting comfy


----------



## stihlx8 (Sep 30, 2015)

Any interest in portable sawmill demo? I could bring mine if anyone is interested.


----------



## srcarr52 (Sep 30, 2015)

stihlx8 said:


> Any interest in portable sawmill demo? I could bring mine if anyone is interested.



I was going to bring a 20" cut bandsaw to cut the race cants with.


----------



## Definitive Dave (Sep 30, 2015)

bandsaw sawmill races???
in dirty wood ??
in a van down by the river??
DD


----------



## jetmd (Sep 30, 2015)

stihlx8 said:


> Any interest in portable sawmill demo? I could bring mine if anyone is interested.



Sure, that would be fun!


----------



## stihlx8 (Sep 30, 2015)

Bands are cheaper than chain!


----------



## jetmd (Oct 1, 2015)

OK you bunch of wood knots it's time to speak up.......Brenda and I are planning to go shopping for the GTG

A) Bacon or B) Sausage
If B patties or links? Sorry I am out of my normal bulk sausage.

Biscuits I need a quantity in multiples of 8 so.......24, 32, 40, 48 etc. ?


----------



## Time's Standing Stihl (Oct 1, 2015)

Im not picky either way Chet! Just excited to see you and Brenda again. Thankfully its just a GTG and not a Charity Cut, no way I could keep up with her again!

We all know the host Nate is a link kinda guy.....Ask me know I know.......he takes pictures of other men with their shirts off


----------



## hoskvarna (Oct 1, 2015)

Oh my 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Homelite410 (Oct 1, 2015)

just no chili right Nate!

Eric, are you sending the splitta?


----------



## Philbert (Oct 1, 2015)

Will there be a class for battery-powered saws?

Philbert


----------



## nstueve (Oct 2, 2015)

Chet, bacon... 

Quantity of biscuits will depend on head count for Saturday head count.

Clint and mike,
Hate you both [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16] 

Put your name down if you're planning to come!!

1. Me the host + wife
2. Clint
3. Mike
4. Shaun
5. Doug
6. Chet + ???
7. Mark Hoskey
8. Ron Hoskey 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nstueve (Oct 2, 2015)

Prize table looking better tonight.











She ain't sexy but she's free!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 67L36Driver (Oct 2, 2015)

nstueve said:


> Prize table looking better tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Holy horse poop! A freakin saw for a door prize?[emoji39]


----------



## stihlx8 (Oct 2, 2015)

nstueve said:


> Chet, bacon...
> 
> Quantity of biscuits will depend on head count for Saturday head count.
> 
> ...


----------



## stihlx8 (Oct 2, 2015)

I think I messed that up but you get the idea. food undetermined yet. Ideas?


----------



## Ronaldo (Oct 2, 2015)

jetmd said:


> OK you bunch of wood knots it's time to speak up.......Brenda and I are planning to go shopping for the GTG
> 
> A) Bacon or B) Sausage
> If B patties or links? Sorry I am out of my normal bulk sausage.
> ...


Hi Chet, just me thinking from a practical preparation view.......sausage patties are easier to cook than bacon. Take up less room, easier to fix and clean up afterward.
I like em both, though.


----------



## GM_Grimmy (Oct 2, 2015)

Homelite410 said:


> Eric, are you sending the splitta?



No. It's in storage. I can't make it down for this gtg, as I have a shed to get up asap! Materials are in and are sitting in my trailer. Time to break out the air nailer and some other tools that haven't been used in a while!


----------



## Homelite410 (Oct 2, 2015)

I am trying to get a griddle done in time fo the gtg, if not, does anyone have a 28x18 griddle that can bring, i have a stove to use it on.


----------



## sam-tip (Oct 2, 2015)

Homelite410 said:


> I am trying to get a griddle done in time fo the gtg, if not, does anyone have a 28x18 griddle that can bring, i have a stove to use it on.




All I have is a Coleman 18 x 8 two burner griddle.


----------



## Lurch2 (Oct 2, 2015)

1. Me the host + wife
2. Clint
3. Mike
4. Shaun
5. Doug
6. Chet + ???
7. Mark Hoskey
8. Ron Hoskey
9. Lurch2

I'm in. Got a griddle too. Just got to get it put together. Full size grill. Don't remember dimensions.


----------



## TALLGUY (Oct 2, 2015)

1. Me the host + wife
2. Clint
3. Mike
4. Shaun
5. Doug
6. Chet + ???
7. Mark Hoskey
8. Ron Hoskey
9. Lurch2
10. TALLGUY 3 dz farm eggs
11. struggle


----------



## nstueve (Oct 2, 2015)

Does anyone have a big roaster or two to keep lunch hot??

Bring your grills/griddles guys...

Also are we going to fry taters, onions, and deer on Friday night like usual?

I think I still have 5-10lbs of deer in the freezer...


----------



## hoskvarna (Oct 2, 2015)

Don't have griddle but I'll bring fryer for tators. 1 bag of spuds and the chip cutter. How many # of deer sausage you think?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nstueve (Oct 2, 2015)

67L36Driver said:


> Holy horse poop! A freakin saw for a door prize?[emoji39]


yes, she will be going home with someone after the GTG. It will be on the door prize table and whoever we draw first from the hat will get 1st crack at it...


----------



## Homelite410 (Oct 2, 2015)

You should raffle it for a good cause. Who donated it?


----------



## nstueve (Oct 2, 2015)

Homelite410 said:


> You should raffle it for a good cause. Who donated it?


Me, i just rebuilt it this last week. All OEM except for Nachi Japanese bottom end bearings, new cabers, and an AM seals kit. It might get an AM air filter on it too.

She's not a beauty queen but after all the blessings we have had this year with good friends and neighbors... This was a good way for me to give back a little to keep the karma rolling.


----------



## Philbert (Oct 2, 2015)

Put your name down if you're planning to come!!

1. Me the host + wife
2. Clint
3. Mike
4. Shaun
5. Doug
6. Chet + ???
7. Mark Hoskey
8. Ron Hoskey
9. Lurch2
10. TALLGUY 3 dz farm eggs
11. struggle
12. stihlx8
13. Philbert


----------



## Homelite410 (Oct 2, 2015)

nstueve said:


> Me, i just rebuilt it this last week. All OEM except for Nachi Japanese bottom end bearings, new cabers, and an AM seals kit. It might get an AM air filter on it too.
> 
> She's not a beauty queen but after all the blessings we have had this year with good friends and neighbors... This was a good way for me to give back a little to keep the karma rolling.


That's noble of you Nathan!


----------



## nstueve (Oct 2, 2015)

Put your name down if you're planning to come!!

I made a few edits and didnt know if any other bodies would be coming with people so I put a +(?) next to people who may come with more than themselves.

1. Me the host + wife
2. Clint
3. Mike
4. Shaun
5. Doug
6. Chet + Brenda (?)
7. Mark Hoskey + (?)
8. Ron Hoskey + (?)
9. Lurch2
10. TALLGUY 3 dz farm eggs
11. struggle
12. stihlx8 + lil' Nate
13. Philbert


----------



## Philbert (Oct 2, 2015)

nstueve said:


> . . . I put a +(?) next to people who may come with more than themselves.



(Do multiple personalities and invisible friends count?)

Philbert


----------



## nstueve (Oct 2, 2015)

Homelite410 said:


> That's noble of you Nathan!


Nah, I just need all these dang orange saws out of my shop!!! The balance of Orange to Blue saws was tipping towards Orange so I need to get rid of some fast or my Kitas will be unhappy!!!


----------



## nstueve (Oct 2, 2015)

Philbert said:


> (Do multiple personalities and invisible friends count?)
> 
> Philbert


if those multiples will consume food, then yes they do!


----------



## srcarr52 (Oct 2, 2015)

nstueve said:


> Nah, I just need all these dang orange saws out of my shop!!! The balance of Orange to Blue saws was tipping towards Orange so I need to get rid of some fast or my Kitas will be unhappy!!!



Your one blue saw pissed it's bar oil all over my bench when it was surrounded by orange saws... you better get rid of some before your shop starts to look like a side alley of a college town.


----------



## nstueve (Oct 2, 2015)

srcarr52 said:


> Your one blue saw pissed it's bar oil all over my bench when it was surrounded by orange saws... you better get rid of some before your shop starts to look like a side alley of a college town.


It was just marking it's territory...


----------



## GM_Grimmy (Oct 2, 2015)

nstueve said:


> It was just marking it's territory...


It's the only thing it's good for......marking your bench up!


----------



## 67L36Driver (Oct 2, 2015)

1. Me the host + wife
2. Clint
3. Mike
4. Shaun
5. Doug
6. Chet + Brenda (?)
7. Mark Hoskey + (?)
8. Ron Hoskey + (?)
9. Lurch2
10. TALLGUY 3 dz farm eggs
11. struggle
12. stihlx8 + lil' Nate
13. Philbert
14. Carl & Blondie + Brody(?)


----------



## nstueve (Oct 2, 2015)

GM_Grimmy said:


> It's the only thing it's good for......marking your bench up!



those 9010's pump enough oil for 42" bars without needing to be modified. I'm not complaining one bit.


----------



## Homelite410 (Oct 2, 2015)

nstueve said:


> those 9010's pump enough oil for 42" bars without needing to be modified. I'm not complaining one bit.


He he.


----------



## heimannm (Oct 2, 2015)

Sorry guys I won't be able to make it this time. Leaving for Egypt later today and just getting back in time for the UNI football game on the 17th (Mrs. Heimann insists I attend with the family).

Just send that orange colored saw to me and I will find some place to use it, prop up a corner of the woodpile or something like that...

Mark


----------



## Homelite410 (Oct 2, 2015)

heimannm said:


> Sorry guys I won't be able to make it this time. Leaving for Egypt later today and just getting back in time for the UNI football game on the 17th (Mrs. Heimann insists I attend with the family).
> 
> Just send that orange colored saw to me and I will find some place to use it, prop up a corner of the woodpile or something like that...
> 
> Mark


----------



## heimannm (Oct 2, 2015)

It would be more convincing if the shirt were yellow and black...

Mark


----------



## nstueve (Oct 2, 2015)

Not all mcculloch guys wear yellow...


----------



## nstueve (Oct 2, 2015)

heimannm said:


> Sorry guys I won't be able to make it this time. Leaving for Egypt later today and just getting back in time for the UNI football game on the 17th (Mrs. Heimann insists I attend with the family).
> 
> Just send that orange colored saw to me and I will find some place to use it, prop up a corner of the woodpile or something like that...
> 
> Mark


Sound like a good use for that saw since it's not yellow or blue... 

Also a bummer you're not coming I had a free box of Mac goodies for you Mark... Maybe Mitch will appear and I can squeeze that box into the itty bitty trunk of whatever car he drives down here.


----------



## srcarr52 (Oct 2, 2015)

heimannm said:


> Sorry guys I won't be able to make it this time. Leaving for Egypt later today and just getting back in time for the UNI football game on the 17th (Mrs. Heimann insists I attend with the family).
> 
> Just send that orange colored saw to me and I will find some place to use it, prop up a corner of the woodpile or something like that...
> 
> Mark



That's a pity, I've been putting aside McCulloch goodies for you instead of throwing them away.


----------



## awol (Oct 2, 2015)

Hey, if I happen to show up, can I take home all those Mac goodies y'all have saved for Mark?????


----------



## nstueve (Oct 2, 2015)

awol said:


> Hey, if I happen to show up, can I take home all those Mac goodies y'all have saved for Mark?????


only if you bring some rabbit with... deal?


----------



## 67L36Driver (Oct 2, 2015)

I'll bring this one but you will have to put up a fence.



He don't come when called. He does comply most times to 'get in your house!'. But not always. Then it is time for the landing net and a chase around the back yard. He hates the landing net.


----------



## 67L36Driver (Oct 2, 2015)

Anything you put in the yard he will investigate.


----------



## Flash (Oct 3, 2015)

Hello, I'm fairly new to the AS community. I was curious if your GTG is open to newcomers or is it more of a closed affair?


----------



## hoskvarna (Oct 3, 2015)

Welcome, it's open to anyone that wants to show up 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flash (Oct 3, 2015)

Well, I'm not sure if I'll be able to find the time just yet, but it sounds like a good time. Is there any rough schedule of events?


----------



## nstueve (Oct 3, 2015)

Yep all are welcome as long as you can play nice with others...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jetmd (Oct 3, 2015)

Morning Fella's, welcome aboard Flash.

I would say that schedule of events would go something like this:
Show up
Drink coffee
talk about the virtues of saw brand x over y
eat
Drink coffee
talk about chain filing square vs round, if lucky Mike demonstrates his chain vise and has an extra for sale.....Matt gives
pointers on sharpening a race chain (I need help with that)
eat
Drink coffee
compare bar length of what you brought (Clint and Nate) would be able to expound on this I believe 
cut cookies, adjust H, L and Idle speed of several saws
eat
Drink coffee
try other members saw, run vintage and new saws you have never had the chance to run anywhere else
continue to meet members throughout the day, and then hope you can remember 25% of their name in 30 days
not just their AS handle
Finish all remaining pie, cookies, other sweets
Drink coffee
Exchange phone numbers, buy a used saw (or trade) leave sometime that day or night with an overall
Great feeling having spent the day with some of the most Honest, Hardworking and Intelligent people you will find.
I personally fit the first 2 categories, am vastly lacking in the 3rd. 
I might have forgotten a couple step along the way, but you get the general idea.
Chet


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Oct 3, 2015)

jetmd said:


> Morning Fella's, welcome aboard Flash.
> 
> I would say that schedule of events would go something like this:
> Show up
> ...


You forgot eating Chet.


----------



## Flash (Oct 3, 2015)

Haha, sounds great. I'll have to see what my schedule can manage


----------



## Time's Standing Stihl (Oct 3, 2015)

Where you from Flash? Even if you only have a few hours its still worth the trip. You will definitely meet some of the nicest people around! Let alone run the chit out of everyone's saws.

Nate- I am trying to talk Carrie into coming over with me so she can't help/entertain Erica


----------



## 67L36Driver (Oct 3, 2015)

Remind me to bring more vintage turds and leave the gee wiz stuff at home.

Tickles me to watch someone run 'Fat Alice' or one of the other fat girls.


----------



## Michigan Escapee (Oct 3, 2015)

Am a complete stranger from the internet, only 20 or so miles from there, have GPS, have driven from one end of the country to the other, and am 100% certain to get lost in the back woods my own "home turf". lol!


----------



## Flash (Oct 3, 2015)

Time's Standing Stihl said:


> Where you from Flash? Even if you only have a few hours its still worth the trip. You will definitely meet some of the nicest people around! Let alone run the chit out of everyone's saws.


I'm just north of Des Moines, so it's about a 45 minute trip. Not bad at all. However I'm going to the circus with the family in the middle of the day.


----------



## Homelite410 (Oct 3, 2015)

Welcome Flash! And MI Escapee.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Oct 3, 2015)

1. Me the host + wife
2. Clint
3. Mike
4. Shaun
5. Doug
6. Chet + Brenda (?)
7. Mark Hoskey + (?)
8. Ron Hoskey + (?)
9. Lurch2
10. TALLGUY 3 dz farm eggs
11. struggle
12. stihlx8 + lil' Nate
13. Philbert
14. Carl & Blondie + Brody(?)
15. Kenneth+2 Friday ? and Sat.


----------



## Homelite410 (Oct 3, 2015)

Stay out of the mud this time Kenneth.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Oct 3, 2015)

What mud.


----------



## Ronaldo (Oct 3, 2015)

Flash said:


> I'm just north of Des Moines, so it's about a 45 minute trip. Not bad at all. However I'm going to the circus with the family in the middle of the day.


Welcome Flash. You could come to the GTG and be exposed to the circus ALL day!!!!!


----------



## Mike Gott (Oct 3, 2015)

It'll be great time, they opened there hospitality to my brother and last year to our first GTG experience. Can't wait to get to a another. Would like to go to this one but that depends how harvest is going for us at that time 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike Gott (Oct 3, 2015)

Supposed of been my brother and I and it was at Hoskies 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StephieDoll (Oct 4, 2015)

Thinking about it, but iffy at best. Sounds like a good time. If I do come, it would just be for Saturday.


----------



## Ronaldo (Oct 4, 2015)

Mike Gott said:


> It'll be great time, they opened there hospitality to my brother and last year to our first GTG experience. Can't wait to get to a another. Would like to go to this one but that depends how harvest is going for us at that time
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, it is right smack in the middle of harvest......we understand.


StephieDoll said:


> Thinking about it, but iffy at best. Sounds like a good time. If I do come, it would just be for Saturday.


Saturday works!


----------



## jetmd (Oct 4, 2015)

Hope you can make it Mike, it would be good to see you again!


----------



## jetmd (Oct 4, 2015)

Ronaldo said:


> Welcome Flash. You could come to the GTG and be exposed to the circus ALL day!!!!!



You might even get to see a Gorilla ride a mini bike


----------



## Homelite410 (Oct 4, 2015)

I say we have a post harvest gtg at mikes house or by a pulling track............[emoji6]


----------



## jetmd (Oct 4, 2015)

I am in! Morning Mike


----------



## Homelite410 (Oct 4, 2015)

Hi Chet!




good view this morning from the back deck.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Oct 4, 2015)

Homelite410 said:


> I say we have a post harvest gtg at mikes house or by a pulling track............[emoji6]



So we can pull these


----------



## Homelite410 (Oct 4, 2015)

No, cus this is Mikes toy.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Oct 4, 2015)

Homelite410 said:


> No, cus thus is Mikes toy.




I don't have either one but love to watch them.


----------



## nstueve (Oct 4, 2015)

Hey all, yea I know I planned this in the middle of harvest. Probably not my best move but I was trying to space out from other GTG's so people that like to travel can take a breath before they have to load and head out again for another event. 

Chet forgot the chainsaw races. I'm sure anyone will jump in on $1 races for fun. I will be around all day Thursday and Friday so people are welcome to come in Friday mid day and hang out with us till friday night bonfire. 

Speaking of early arrivals... Where is mojim at????


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nstueve (Oct 4, 2015)

Is anyone coming from the north????

I have a saw that needs a ride to me from Austin MN/Osage IA area... Please!?!?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 67L36Driver (Oct 4, 2015)

Mo. Jim:

Just give him a call on his house phone.

I have the number if you need it.


----------



## nstueve (Oct 5, 2015)

Busy busy... >2weeks and counting.


----------



## nstueve (Oct 6, 2015)

Man, am i a thread killer or what???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jetmd (Oct 6, 2015)

No, it's alive and well Nate. I just needed time to count the days. 11 days.........


----------



## hoskvarna (Oct 6, 2015)

That time of year we all get busy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Homelite410 (Oct 6, 2015)

Your telling me.


----------



## Definitive Dave (Oct 6, 2015)

I'm ready to race





DD


----------



## Mo. Jim (Oct 6, 2015)

nstueve said:


> Hey all, yea I know I planned this in the middle of harvest. Probably not my best move but I was trying to space out from other GTG's so people that like to travel can take a breath before they have to load and head out again for another event.
> 
> Chet forgot the chainsaw races. I'm sure anyone will jump in on $1 races for fun. I will be around all day Thursday and Friday so people are welcome to come in Friday mid day and hang out with us till friday night bonfire.
> 
> ...


Just add my name to the list, I plan on being there Friday.


----------



## maulhead (Oct 6, 2015)

Definitive Dave said:


> I'm ready to race
> 
> 
> 
> ...



what a sleeper saw   that outta beat the husky 55's..... I'd hope


----------



## Homelite410 (Oct 6, 2015)

I got this......


----------



## Definitive Dave (Oct 6, 2015)

maulhead said:


> what a sleeper saw   that outta beat the husky 55's..... I'd hope


Pretty much a bone stock 55, blows about 205psi cold hence the modified double recoil, hope that doesn't disqualify me 
DD


----------



## maulhead (Oct 6, 2015)

Definitive Dave said:


> Pretty much a bone stock 55, blows about 205psi cold hence the modified double recoil, hope that doesn't disqualify me
> DD



I doubt you'd get disqualified,,,, no one will even notice.


----------



## jetmd (Oct 6, 2015)

Notice what?


----------



## nstueve (Oct 6, 2015)

Homelite410 said:


> I got this......


Disqualified based on the fact I know what's under the hood. [emoji12]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Homelite410 (Oct 6, 2015)

nstueve said:


> Disqualified based on the fact I know what's under the hood. [emoji12]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I put that recoil on a different saw....,.[emoji8]


----------



## nstueve (Oct 6, 2015)

Definitive Dave said:


> Pretty much a bone stock 55, blows about 205psi cold hence the modified double recoil, hope that doesn't disqualify me
> DD


Dave, 
Are you actually coming or just pulling my leg???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nstueve (Oct 6, 2015)

Homelite410 said:


> I put that recoil on a different saw....,.[emoji8]


Liar!!! [emoji35]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Homelite410 (Oct 6, 2015)

I'd like to meet Dave!


----------



## 67L36Driver (Oct 6, 2015)

Homelite410 said:


> I'd like to meet Dave!


+1

Also have a special chain saved aside for Philbert. That is, if I can pry it off the bar.[emoji48]


----------



## Definitive Dave (Oct 7, 2015)

nstueve said:


> Dave,
> Are you actually coming or just pulling my leg???
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


just leg pullin Nate (or Steve, still not 100% until I have more coffee)


----------



## nstueve (Oct 7, 2015)

67L36Driver said:


> +1
> Also have a special chain saved aside for Philbert. That is, if I can pry it off the bar.[emoji48]


I have some Klove chain that Philbert might want a chunk of... Can't remember if I've sent him a piece of it or not???


Definitive Dave said:


> just leg pullin Nate (or Steve, still not 100% until I have more coffee)



It's Nate/Nathan (boosted size in sig)... My last name (Stueve) makes it cornfusing to people. 

Don't worry guys I'll wear my blue baseball cap that has "NATE" printed on it to the GTG...


----------



## Homelite410 (Oct 7, 2015)

But well have 3 Nathans at the gtg........


----------



## Philbert (Oct 7, 2015)

Homelite410 said:


> But well have 3 Nathans at the gtg........


Maybe we can all be 'Nathan' for the day? 'Nathan Nation'!

Philbert


----------



## GM_Grimmy (Oct 7, 2015)

Philbert said:


> Maybe we can all be 'Nathan' for the day? 'Nathan Nation'!
> 
> Philbert


There would be a lot of spilled chilli pics floating around then!! Waste of good chilli!!

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Homelite410 (Oct 7, 2015)

GM_Grimmy said:


> There would be a lot of spilled chilli pics floating around then!! Waste of good chilli!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk 2


Yes, yes that's funny!


----------



## nstueve (Oct 7, 2015)

Hey guys,
Question...

My little home town church is 20min drive from the GTG... Just got a text from my mom that they bumped up the fall supper a week this year. It's an annual tradition that I go with my parents to celebrate my dad's birthday and mine (Oct 18th and 21st). I'd feel awefully guilty leaving ya'll alone... I was thinking of asking the pastor to start early so we could all go for a late lunch at 1-2pm ish? This would take food prep off my hands and we'd all eat better too. If you guys still want to potluck for saturday that's fine too. I won't leave if we are potlucking at my place.

$8-$9/head (from what I recall)
Mashed potatos
chicken and noddles
ham balls
green beans
baked beans
cold bean and pasta salads
lots of pies and desserts...

there is always canned goods and baked goods for sale too...

I can run 5-7 of us in the highlander and the wife can probably take 3-4 more in the camry or truck.

Thoughts?? yes no???


----------



## nstueve (Oct 7, 2015)

1. Me the host + wife
2. Clint
3. Mike
4. Shaun
5. Doug
6. Chet + Brenda (?)
7. Mark Hoskey + (?)
8. Ron Hoskey + (?)
9. Lurch2
10. TALLGUY 3 dz farm eggs
11. struggle
12. stihlx8 + lil' Nate
13. Philbert
14. Carl & Blondie + Brody(?)
15. Kenneth+2 Friday ? and Sat
16. Mo Jim


----------



## Flash (Oct 7, 2015)

Homelite410 said:


> But well have 3 Nathans at the gtg........


If I am able to make it, there will be a fourth


----------



## hoskvarna (Oct 7, 2015)

Oh heaven help us. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nstueve (Oct 7, 2015)

I think we'll need "Nate Nation" printed on Pink tee-shirts (breast cancer awareness month and all).



Anyone else think the attendance list is looking a little slim? Where is everyone? Harvest time I suppose.


----------



## 67L36Driver (Oct 7, 2015)

People south of me is deep into the harvest. And, all around River City.

Kenneth, Jim and I don't have corn or beans to cut.


----------



## jetmd (Oct 7, 2015)

I am OK with either way as far as lunch. I can haul some people with me if needed.

Would be kind of nice, just have to worry about breakfast only.

If we do the church deal, would it be possible for me to bring my buddies saw.....I think it needs an exorcism!


----------



## nstueve (Oct 7, 2015)

jetmd said:


> I am OK with either way as far as lunch. I can haul some people with me if needed.
> 
> Would be kind of nice, just have to worry about breakfast only.
> 
> If we do the church deal, would it be possible for me to bring my buddies saw.....I think it needs an exorcism!



I don't know if Methodist pastors do exorcism's... think that is a catholic thing. 

I like the idea of helping the church out on their fundraiser and also taking that food prep work off our hands at the same time. I would think we would loss the same time preping food as we would driving over. I'll call the church and see if we can't get in before the dinner crowd. Looks like about 30 people???

We will still be having the fryers come for Friday night!!! That is easy paper plate stuff.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Oct 7, 2015)

Sounds fine to me.


----------



## Ronaldo (Oct 7, 2015)

I'm ok as long as they understand and dont mind that we'll be looking a little rough around the edges and might have a little sawdust on our boots and britches.


----------



## GM_Grimmy (Oct 7, 2015)

Ronaldo said:


> I'm ok as long as they understand and dont mind that we'll be looking a little rough around the edges and might have a little sawdust on our boots and britches.


If they have let Nate in, the rest of you don't have anything to worry about!! Nate might even get some pointers. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TALLGUY (Oct 7, 2015)

Saw dust? I hope we only have wood chips. 
I have a request for the orange crowd. I have a fresh built 372xp that came to me with 24" 404. I want to run with a 24" 3/8 before I decide invest in a bar/chain. I have a 3/8 7 rim. Just want to barrow the b/c. 
I'm ok with a road trip for lunch. Let them know we show up hungry. 
Did we get breakfast cooking figured out? Great now I'm hungry. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## 67L36Driver (Oct 7, 2015)

I had a MacCat posessed by a devil. I destroyed it on the driveway pavement rather than bother father Bill or father Ron.[emoji49]


----------



## stihlx8 (Oct 7, 2015)

That right there may well be a problem. All those Nates on one place


----------



## stihlx8 (Oct 7, 2015)

GM_Grimmy said:


> If they have let Nate in, the rest of you don't have anything to worry about!! Nate might even get some pointers.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk 2


You got that right forsure.


----------



## stihlx8 (Oct 7, 2015)

nstueve said:


> Hey guys,
> Question...
> 
> My little home town church is 20min drive from the GTG... Just got a text from my mom that they bumped up the fall supper a week this year. It's an annual tradition that I go with my parents to celebrate my dad's birthday and mine (Oct 18th and 21st). I'd feel awefully guilty leaving ya'll alone... I was thinking of asking the pastor to start early so we could all go for a late lunch at 1-2pm ish? This would take food prep off my hands and we'd all eat better too. If you guys still want to potluck for saturday that's fine too. I won't leave if we are potlucking at my place.
> ...


You are buying right? Thats fine.


----------



## stihlx8 (Oct 7, 2015)

This is the saw I'm bringing.


Its got a turbo so it doesn't need ported.


----------



## stihlx8 (Oct 7, 2015)

Any requests for food? Still don't know what to bring.


----------



## sam-tip (Oct 7, 2015)

TALLGUY said:


> Saw dust? I hope we only have wood chips.
> I have a request for the orange crowd. I have a fresh built 372xp that came to me with 24" 404. I want to run with a 24" 3/8 before I decide invest in a bar/chain. I have a 3/8 7 rim. Just want to barrow the b/c.
> I'm ok with a road trip for lunch. Let them know we show up hungry.
> Did we get breakfast cooking figured out? Great now I'm hungry.
> ...



I got a 24/25 sugihara you can try with chain. Going to use it on my 372 when I get it back from mastermind.


----------



## TALLGUY (Oct 7, 2015)

Thanks Doug. 404 cuts ok but definitely could do better. Thinking the saw came from west coast. Full wrap and all. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## MillerModSaws (Oct 7, 2015)

Well boys. Here is your door prize 394xp. While it's nothing to off the wall it should make the new owner just a little happier. I still have some polish work but the cylinder is mostly done. O btw. Did Nathan mention this was getting ported!


----------



## Time's Standing Stihl (Oct 7, 2015)

Is the church going to serve chili ?? In all seriousness tho, im game for anything. im all about taking the easier route for cooking! Plus I could get another ride in Chet's badass truck!


----------



## nstueve (Oct 8, 2015)

TALLGUY said:


> Saw dust? I hope we only have wood chips.
> I have a request for the orange crowd. I have a fresh built 372xp that came to me with 24" 404. I want to run with a 24" 3/8 before I decide invest in a bar/chain. I have a 3/8 7 rim. Just want to barrow the b/c.
> I'm ok with a road trip for lunch. Let them know we show up hungry.
> Did we get breakfast cooking figured out? Great now I'm hungry.
> ...


You hungry... Never!?!?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nstueve (Oct 8, 2015)

Ronaldo said:


> I'm ok as long as they understand and dont mind that we'll be looking a little rough around the edges and might have a little sawdust on our boots and britches.


Farmers are just coming in from the fields to get dinner. It's a small rural country church... We might want to shake the chips off as best as possible just to be polite to the old ladies that will have to clean up after us. 

Of course this is all hypothetical until I chat with the pastor to see if they can get us in early. If it works out, bring snacks for the time between breakfast and a later lunch.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nstueve (Oct 8, 2015)

Time's Standing Stihl said:


> Is the church going to serve chili ?? In all seriousness tho, im game for anything. im all about taking the easier route for cooking! Plus I could get another ride in Chet's badass truck!


We'll put you in the truck bed and I'll show Chet the roughest road possible between my place and the church.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nstueve (Oct 8, 2015)

TALLGUY said:


> Thanks Doug. 404 cuts ok but definitely could do better. Thinking the saw came from west coast. Full wrap and all.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


I have several bars you can try out in 3/8 chain.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Oct 8, 2015)

nstueve said:


> Farmers are just coming in from the fields to get dinner. It's a small rural country church... We might want to shake the chips off as best as possible just to be polite to the old ladies that will have to clean up after us.
> 
> Of course this is all hypothetical until I chat with the pastor to see if they can get us in early. If it works out, bring snacks for the time between breakfast and a later lunch.
> 
> ...



Sort of need to know Chet is getting nervous.


----------



## jetmd (Oct 8, 2015)

Time's Standing Stihl said:


> Is the church going to serve chili ?? In all seriousness tho, im game for anything. im all about taking the easier route for cooking! Plus I could get another ride in Chet's badass truck!



Hell Clint, no need to ride you can drive infin you want to? 

Kenneth, I should be able to make it till lunch.....I can always fill my pockets with snacks! Lord knows my pockets are empty & deep


----------



## 67L36Driver (Oct 8, 2015)

Dang, I was hoping they were filled with money for vintage saws.[emoji6]


----------



## nstueve (Oct 8, 2015)

jetmd said:


> Hell Clint, no need to ride you can drive infin you want to?
> 
> Kenneth, I should be able to make it till lunch.....I can always fill my pockets with snacks! Lord knows my pockets are empty & deep


Dibbs! Clint you can drive my truck...


----------



## nstueve (Oct 8, 2015)

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Sort of need to know Chet is getting nervous.


We'll be fine. Worst case scenario is Pizza Ranch lunch buffet is 5min drive from my house.


----------



## TALLGUY (Oct 8, 2015)

FOOD it is always about food.


----------



## Homelite410 (Oct 8, 2015)

Shall I make my pickles?


----------



## nstueve (Oct 8, 2015)

I'm just hoping that Marcy sends some PB cookies with Doug... 


hi Doug...


----------



## nstueve (Oct 8, 2015)

Homelite410 said:


> Shall I make my pickles?


Won't let you down the driveway without them... just turn you around and send you back home to get them...


----------



## nstueve (Oct 8, 2015)

Where in Minnesota is Philbert coming from?? I have an 056magII that is sitting in Austin Minn/Osage IA waiting for a ride to me...


----------



## Philbert (Oct 8, 2015)

nstueve said:


> Where in Minnesota is Philbert coming from?


Philbert lives in _Saint Paul,_ Minneapolis . . . . .

Philbert


----------



## nstueve (Oct 8, 2015)

Philbert said:


> Philbert lives in _Saint Paul,_ Minneapolis . . . . .
> 
> Philbert


I'm trying to get the saw shuttled over to interstate 35 for you, or rather for me. 

Also your insensitive comment actually made me laugh!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoskvarna (Oct 8, 2015)

Homelite410 said:


> Shall I make my pickles?


Does a bear poo in the woods?


----------



## workshop (Oct 8, 2015)

hoskvarna said:


> Does a bear poo in the woods?


Is a frogs butt water tight?


----------



## nstueve (Oct 8, 2015)

1. Me the host + wife
2. Clint
3. Mike
4. Shaun
5. Doug
6. Chet + Brenda (?)
7. Mark Hoskey + (?)
8. Ron Hoskey + (?)
9. Lurch2
10. TALLGUY 3 dz farm eggs
11. struggle
12. stihlx8 + lil' Nate
13. Philbert
14. Carl & Blondie + Brody(?)
15. Kenneth+2 Friday ? and Sat
16. Mo Jim
17. Flash


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nstueve (Oct 8, 2015)

@ Philbert

Axlr8 is in Mankato till Friday night at 5pm when he will be driving back to Austin MN. So he'll be crossing I-35 Friday night... That work?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time's Standing Stihl (Oct 8, 2015)

jetmd said:


> Hell Clint, no need to ride you can drive infin you want to?
> 
> Kenneth, I should be able to make it till lunch.....I can always fill my pockets with snacks! Lord knows my pockets are empty & deep




I would love to drive that bad boy!!!

I bet if we asked Brenda, she would say you don't have any bottoms to those pockets


----------



## axlr8 (Oct 8, 2015)

PM incoming Mr Philbert!


----------



## nstueve (Oct 9, 2015)

Just a week away not people!!!!


----------



## Definitive Dave (Oct 9, 2015)

nstueve said:


> Just a week away not people!!!!


I assume not people run ghost saws and rip ephemeral spirit farts after eating spirit chili 
DDave


----------



## hoskvarna (Oct 9, 2015)

Good ? [emoji50]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Philbert (Oct 9, 2015)

*Battery Powered?*

Anyone else planning to bring a battery powered saw to the GTG? I am planning on bringing the new Oregon 40V for folks to try:
http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/oregon-cs300-40v-cordless-chainsaw.286385/

I can also bring a couple of corded electrics if people are interested (and if there is an outlet nearby?). Might be fun to compare some different models.

Philbert


----------



## Homelite410 (Oct 9, 2015)

Definitive Dave said:


> I assume not people run ghost saws and rip ephemeral spirit farts after eating spirit chili
> DDave


Dave said chili...............


----------



## nstueve (Oct 9, 2015)

Philbert said:


> *Battery Powered?*
> 
> Anyone else planning to bring a battery powered saw to the GTG? I am planning on bringing the new Oregon 40V for folks to try:
> http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/oregon-cs300-40v-cordless-chainsaw.286385/
> ...


There will be an outlet by the shop and plenty of wood around to cut!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nstueve (Oct 9, 2015)

Homelite410 said:


> Dave said chili...............


Dislike button, where is it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Homelite410 (Oct 9, 2015)

That picture never gets old


----------



## Time's Standing Stihl (Oct 9, 2015)

Homelite410 said:


> That picture never gets old



That's correct Mike! Ill never forget him doing that in Doug's garage. We were all crying from laughing so hard! All of us, except for Nate!


----------



## Homelite410 (Oct 10, 2015)

Time's Standing Stihl said:


> That's correct Mike! Ill never forget him doing that in Doug's garage. We were all crying from laughing so hard! All of us, except for Nate!


Bowl of chili.... 2.75
Logger pants... 31.50
Doug's chair. 55.99

Being able to stop laughing and hold my phone steady to take this picture ............





. Priceless


----------



## Ronaldo (Oct 10, 2015)

That picture will most likely NEVER go away, huh?


----------



## Homelite410 (Oct 10, 2015)

Not a chance. I think Vic, Eric, Clint and myself have a copy and its on here many times already!


----------



## stihlx8 (Oct 10, 2015)

Remind me to never spill anything around you guys. EVER! I don't even like Stueve and Aren't you being alittle hard on him.


----------



## nstueve (Oct 10, 2015)

stihlx8 said:


> Remind me to never spill anything around you guys. EVER! I don't even like Stueve and Aren't you being alittle hard on him.


It's all in good fun... I can take it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stihlx8 (Oct 10, 2015)

I know. I just wanted to get a dig in. I felt left out.


----------



## sam-tip (Oct 10, 2015)

Ready to run the feller buncher


----------



## nstueve (Oct 10, 2015)

I got the old makita 6800i out for a run today... Lovin' it!






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sam-tip (Oct 10, 2015)

Also got some time in on the excavator simulator


----------



## GM_Grimmy (Oct 10, 2015)

nstueve said:


> It's all in good fun... I can take it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good cause you don't have much of a choice. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## stihlx8 (Oct 10, 2015)

sam-tip said:


> Also got some time in on the excavator simulator


Good now you can load the sawbunks at your charity cut. Dave ##### will be outta work.


----------



## nstueve (Oct 10, 2015)

Got some cleaning and cutting done today...






Also spread the mulch on the log deck so it's dry for next weekend.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoskvarna (Oct 10, 2015)

sam-tip said:


> Ready to run the feller buncher


Im ready for ya Doug ,let me know!!
lol,I wish.


----------



## nstueve (Oct 10, 2015)

Bump... Please edit yourselves if there is more than one person coming. I need to get a head count.

1. Me the host + my redhead
2. Clint
3. Mike
4. Shaun
5. Doug
6. Chet + Brenda (?)
7. Mark Hoskey + (?)
8. Ron Hoskey + (?)
9. Lurch2
10. TALLGUY 3 dz farm eggs
11. struggle
12. stihlx8 + lil' Nate
13. Philbert
14. Carl & Blondie + Brody(?)
15. Kenneth+2 Friday ? and Sat
16. Mo Jim
17. Flash
18. Miller modded saws + wifey



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Oct 10, 2015)

1. Me the host + my redhead
2. Clint
3. Mike
4. Shaun
5. Doug
6. Chet + Brenda (?)
7. Mark Hoskey + (?)
8. Ron Hoskey + (?)
9. Lurch2
10. TALLGUY 3 dz farm eggs
11. struggle
12. stihlx8 + lil' Nate
13. Philbert
14. Carl & Blondie + Brody(?)
15. Kenneth+2 Friday and Sat
16. Mo Jim
17. Flash
18. Miller modded saws + wifey


----------



## nstueve (Oct 11, 2015)

Wahoo, less than a week!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoskvarna (Oct 11, 2015)

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> 1. Me the host + my redhead
> 2. Clint
> 3. Mike
> 4. Shaun
> ...




Ron and I be flyin solo this weekend.


----------



## Homelite410 (Oct 11, 2015)

hoskvarna said:


> Ron and I be flyin solo this weekend.


You can fly?


----------



## hoskvarna (Oct 11, 2015)

You didn't know that. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Oct 11, 2015)

Be good to see everyone . What time do the festivities start Friday Afternoon?


----------



## nstueve (Oct 11, 2015)

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Be good to see everyone . What time do the festivities start Friday Afternoon?


I'll be off all day Thursday and Friday so... Whenever people get here. Mike and Shaun were coming down Friday to help with some stuff... [emoji106]

If I know Jim, he'll be here mid morning or afternoon Friday as well. Sounds like he's been hitting the library's computer to keep up to date with us. 

I plan to have a Friday night bonfire, and hoskey's are bringing the deep fryers so we'll be having anything you can bread and drop in! [emoji43]

Anyone is more than welcome to pop in Thursday afternoon or evening to set the camper up and poke around. Be careful though, if you come early I might put you to work! [emoji4]

So in short I believe most will be arriving Friday 4pm-10pm. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nstueve (Oct 11, 2015)

Did someone say we needed a giant beer pong table to play 8 way beer pong???








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Homelite410 (Oct 11, 2015)

nstueve said:


> Did someone say we needed a giant beer pong table to play 8 way beer pong???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That made me nervous when that came out!


----------



## sam-tip (Oct 11, 2015)

Plan on bringing PB cookies. Chocolate brownies for Jim. Pumpkin bread and Tastefully Simple apple cake.

Still not sure about which splitters.


----------



## nstueve (Oct 11, 2015)

sam-tip said:


> Plan on bringing PB cookies. Chocolate brownies for Jim. Pumpkin bread and Tastefully Simple apple cake.
> 
> Still not sure about which splitters.


I found a couple dead elms for you. Harder that snot to cut even with a fresh chain and the 6800i. Thought you said someone wanted to see the super split do some elm...??? Either way I have a pile of wood up by the shop for splitter fun/testing. Plenty of shorter stuff out by the log deck too. 

Yea!!! PB cookies... Thank Marcy in advance for me!

Mike made the suggestion that I should just get pizza's for lunch Saturday which makes a lot more sense on time savings and not having to cook. I'll probably just send the wife out for those. Dang, I will miss the ham balls though. [emoji26]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Oct 11, 2015)

sam-tip said:


> Plan on bringing PB cookies. Chocolate brownies for Jim. Pumpkin bread and Tastefully Simple apple cake.
> 
> Still not sure about which splitters.



Any body want any hedge apples.


----------



## hoskvarna (Oct 11, 2015)

Yes I will take some. They work well in the mailbox, keep bugs out 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nstueve (Oct 11, 2015)

Dougs parking space for the touring bus... Wait I meant mansion on wheels... Wait... RV... Yea that's what i meant, RV... [emoji12]






Shop area looking good and bonfire ready for Friday night.







Dad had fun surfing on the beer pong table, wait I meant chainsaw assembly table. If someone brings a generator it would probably be good to grind the edges smooth so no one cuts themselves or tears up clothing on the jagged edges. Especially with young ones around...





Log deck looking good too. 






Gotta trim the driveway trees to clear the campers and re-clean the shop... Can't wait to see ya'll!!!

[emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nstueve (Oct 11, 2015)

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Any body want any hedge apples.



Yes! I'd love to plant some around the property!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Homelite410 (Oct 11, 2015)

Hope to bring and try this out this weekend!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Oct 11, 2015)

Homelite410 said:


> Hope to bring and try this out this weekend!



Cook stove?


----------



## Homelite410 (Oct 11, 2015)

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Cook stove?


Actually its a laundry stove.


----------



## nstueve (Oct 11, 2015)

Homelite410 said:


> Hope to bring and try this out this weekend!


Bring cast iron pans, I have none. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time's Standing Stihl (Oct 11, 2015)

So we are going to eat pizza instead of going to the Church for lunch??

Looking good at the homestead Nate! Cleanest I have seen it!


----------



## nstueve (Oct 11, 2015)

Time's Standing Stihl said:


> So we are going to eat pizza instead of going to the Church for lunch??
> 
> Looking good at the homestead Nate! Cleanest I have seen it!


Yes as good as the church food is... By the time we drive there, eat, and drive back we'll be loosing some serious time. Especially since we can do door prizes while we stuff our faces. Plus, the wife will actually agree to go fetch pizza instead of cook! Win win, except it won't be ham balls. [emoji17]

Been cleaning and mowing and cleaning the last 3 weeks! It's feeling really good right now!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 67L36Driver (Oct 12, 2015)

Good plan. We will need a designated 'hat' to pass for pizza money.[emoji6]


----------



## 67L36Driver (Oct 12, 2015)

1. Me the host + my redhead
2. Clint
3. Mike
4. Shaun
5. Doug
6. Chet + Brenda (?)
7. Mark Hoskey + (?)
8. Ron Hoskey + (?)
9. Lurch2
10. TALLGUY 3 dz farm eggs
11. struggle
12. stihlx8 + lil' Nate
13. Philbert
14. Carl & Blondie 
15. Kenneth+2 Friday and Sat
16. Mo Jim
17. Flash
18. Miller modded saws + wifey

Scratch my grandson. He has cub scouts Saturday.[emoji22]


----------



## stihlx8 (Oct 12, 2015)

- lil Nate has to work and its killin him.


----------



## sam-tip (Oct 12, 2015)

We might get our first frost Saturday morning.


----------



## nstueve (Oct 12, 2015)

sam-tip said:


> We might get our first frost Saturday morning.


Yep, NOAA is calling for low of 36* on Friday night, and in the woods it's usually a few degrees cooler... Forecast reads sunny and clear all week here. Let's hope and pray nothing changes! 

Also, for everyone coming... Throw a bag chair in if you have them. I don't have tables and chairs available like Hoskey's do at the spring gtg.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## srcarr52 (Oct 12, 2015)

Nate, your better have your shop heat cranking Friday night or I'll be starting a Homelite Zip outside your bedroom window at 4am.


----------



## Ronaldo (Oct 12, 2015)

What all is still needed for Saturday breakfast......I'll get some groceries this week.


----------



## sam-tip (Oct 12, 2015)

1. Me the host + my redhead
2. Clint
3. Mike
4. Shaun
5. Doug
6. Chet + Brenda (?)
7. Mark Hoskey + (?)
8. Ron Hoskey + (?)
9. Lurch2
10. TALLGUY 3 dz farm eggs
11. struggle
12. stihlx8 + lil' Nate
13. Philbert
14. Carl & Blondie 
15. Kenneth+2 Friday and Sat
16. Mo Jim
17. Flash
18. Miller modded saws + wifey
19. Stu


----------



## nstueve (Oct 12, 2015)

srcarr52 said:


> Nate, your better have your shop heat cranking Friday night or I'll be starting a Homelite Zip outside your bedroom window at 4am.


I'm pretty sure I have a 50 caliber muzzleloader that will silence that zip


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Homelite410 (Oct 12, 2015)

nstueve said:


> I'm pretty sure I have a 50 caliber muzzleloader that will silence that zip
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you can hit it.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Oct 12, 2015)

nstueve said:


> I'm pretty sure I have a 50 caliber muzzleloader that will silence that zip
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I was thinking 357 magnum.


----------



## nstueve (Oct 12, 2015)

Homelite410 said:


> If you can hit it.


I can hit deer in the vitals while they are moving. Same size as a Zip or thereabouts. If I accidentally hit the person running the noise maker it will have the same effect and I can go back to bed.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## srcarr52 (Oct 12, 2015)

nstueve said:


> I can hit deer in the vitals while they are moving. Same size as a Zip or thereabouts. If I accidentally hit the person running the noise maker it will have the same effect and I can go back to bed.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Nope, those Homelite zips are loud at idle.


----------



## nstueve (Oct 13, 2015)

Just stopped at one of my picking holes... I think I made out pretty well. I think I got some half-inch or three-quarter or master links


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Michigan Escapee (Oct 13, 2015)

1. Me the host + my redhead
2. Clint
3. Mike
4. Shaun
5. Doug
6. Chet + Brenda (?)
7. Mark Hoskey + (?)
8. Ron Hoskey + (?)
9. Lurch2
10. TALLGUY 3 dz farm eggs
11. struggle
12. stihlx8 + lil' Nate
13. Philbert
14. Carl & Blondie
15. Kenneth+2 Friday and Sat
16. Mo Jim
17. Flash
18. Miller modded saws + wifey
19. Stu
20. Michigan Escapee + voices in head


----------



## nstueve (Oct 13, 2015)

Out chilling with some friends tonight...






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nstueve (Oct 13, 2015)

Philbert, I have some cool old chain for your collection that you may not have. I hit the picking hole today...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jetmd (Oct 13, 2015)

See you guys in a few days.

Brenda and I will bring the biscuits and bacon for Saturday morning.

Nate what time are you wanting to start cooking? Need a time to plan our
departure so no one starves!


----------



## Ronaldo (Oct 13, 2015)

Haven't heard any mention of drinks for breakfast on Saturday, so I'll get some OJ and milk and some sweet rolls, donuts, etc.


----------



## nstueve (Oct 13, 2015)

jetmd said:


> See you guys in a few days.
> 
> Brenda and I will bring the biscuits and bacon for Saturday morning.
> 
> ...


I think we usually start our saws around 9 AM. So breakfast at 7:30 AM-8:30 AM… Sound good?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nstueve (Oct 13, 2015)

Ronaldo said:


> Haven't heard any mention of drinks for breakfast on Saturday, so I'll get some OJ and milk and some sweet rolls, donuts, etc.


Thank you Ron!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Homelite410 (Oct 14, 2015)

Ronaldo said:


> Haven't heard any mention of drinks for breakfast on Saturday, so I'll get some OJ and milk and some sweet rolls, donuts, etc.


Might want to bring the big coffee pot. 



Nate, do u have name tags?


----------



## Ronaldo (Oct 14, 2015)

Homelite410 said:


> Might want to bring the big coffee pot.
> 
> 
> 
> Nate, do u have name tags?


I think Nathan said that he has a big coffee pot to use. Nathan, let me know if I am remembering correctly.


----------



## Homelite410 (Oct 14, 2015)

I think it's a pos tho...


----------



## 67L36Driver (Oct 14, 2015)

Wait, the coffee pot is pos? Not working? Jim and I will not be pleased.[emoji22]


----------



## Homelite410 (Oct 14, 2015)

Jim brings his own anyway.


----------



## 67L36Driver (Oct 14, 2015)

Homelite410 said:


> Jim brings his own anyway.


Nothing makes good coffee like a well seasoned pot!


----------



## srcarr52 (Oct 14, 2015)

67L36Driver said:


> Nothing makes good coffee like a well seasoned pot!



As long as it's not a Keurig... well seasoned there means e coli.


----------



## sam-tip (Oct 14, 2015)

I have a coffee pot that will make a pot in 3 min. Or I could bring the big 50 cup pot. It takes 2 min per cup. 

Stocked up on winter grade bar oil today. Hope I don't need it this winter.


Had some big bar fun last night.


----------



## stihlx8 (Oct 14, 2015)

looks more like work to me.


----------



## sam-tip (Oct 14, 2015)

stihlx8 said:


> looks more like work to me.



It was work but fun! When I got done I was thinking I am going to feel that tomorrow.


----------



## nstueve (Oct 14, 2015)

My 30cup is old and not as big as some... It didn't work b/c power wasn't there. Used different plug and it worked fine. If Ron or Doug want to bring a bigger 50cup pot that's fine... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Oct 14, 2015)

Who drinks coffee. LOL


----------



## nstueve (Oct 14, 2015)

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Who drinks coffee. LOL


I'm pretty sure Jim has more coffee than blood running through his veins. Just throwing that out there…


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## axlr8 (Oct 14, 2015)

Do you recognize this saw Nate??


----------



## Ronaldo (Oct 14, 2015)

nstueve said:


> My 30cup is old and not as big as some... It didn't work b/c power wasn't there. Used different plug and it worked fine. If Ron or Doug want to bring a bigger 50cup pot that's fine...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mine is a 30 cup model also, so i'll leave it home, as long as yours is operational.


----------



## nstueve (Oct 15, 2015)

I just ran it 3 weeks ago. I'll retest tomorrow. Worst case is I'll barrow one from the church or Doug will bring his...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nstueve (Oct 15, 2015)

axlr8 said:


> Do you recognize this saw Nate??
> 
> View attachment 453768


oh so pretty!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## struggle (Oct 15, 2015)

Toying with the idea of bringing a MS880 tin muffler style 3/4 wrap handle to sell if any interest. Would have to get 1K cash out of it PHO. I can bring a bar to run on it if a person wants to test run it. Would trade for a mint 660 or MS461 mint. NOt interested in shipping it so it would be a deal only at the this GTG. I have two of them and this one I just don't run.


----------



## srcarr52 (Oct 15, 2015)

struggle said:


> Toying with the idea of bringing a MS880 tin muffler style 3/4 wrap handle to sell if any interest. Would have to get 1K cash out of it PHO. I can bring a bar to run on it if a person wants to test run it. Would trade for a mint 660 or MS461 mint. NOt interested in shipping it so it would be a deal only at the this GTG. I have two of them and this one I just don't run.



You won't be the only one bringing things to sell. I've run out of garage space!

I'll have freshly ported 064 and 066 for sale. 
Also very nice condition 041 and 028 in the old style Stihl cases.
Ported 372BB with 385 carb.
32" GB bar, husky mount, and some chains.
Various Stihl mount bars.


----------



## sam-tip (Oct 15, 2015)

Treats.


----------



## Philbert (Oct 15, 2015)

Packing the car. 

Do they take American money in Iowa, or do I have to change it in Albert Lea?

Do I need one of those enhanced driver's licenses?

Just curious. 

Philbert


----------



## Homelite410 (Oct 15, 2015)

Philbert said:


> Packing the car.
> 
> Do they take American money in Iowa, or do I have to change it in Albert Lea?
> 
> ...


I'll have my drive link deburr along for you to inspect.


----------



## MillerModSaws (Oct 15, 2015)

Hope there's some interest in the dolmar line up! Cause it be coming!


----------



## 67L36Driver (Oct 15, 2015)

Meh. I loaned out my 6400.

Yeah, I know, not a good idea.


----------



## MillerModSaws (Oct 15, 2015)

67L36Driver said:


> Meh. I loaned out my 6400.
> 
> Yeah, I know, not a good idea.


Well. I don't have that one just a stock 421,5105,6100. 2 of which havnt had a drop of fuel in them. And 2 ported 7910s both with very little fuel been in them.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Oct 15, 2015)

whats the list on the 421.


----------



## MillerModSaws (Oct 15, 2015)

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> whats the list on the 421.


$320. Are you bringing that sweet ass mono saw for me to play with?


----------



## hoskvarna (Oct 15, 2015)

I be bringing a jonny 2152 and a mint husky 55 to sell. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Homelite410 (Oct 15, 2015)

hoskvarna said:


> I be bringing a jonny 2152 and a mint husky 55 to sell.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Trade u a wild thing.


----------



## hoskvarna (Oct 15, 2015)

A NO!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike Gott (Oct 15, 2015)

Sounds like a good deal for somebody.......


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoskvarna (Oct 15, 2015)

HI ther Mr Gott ,hows harvest goin?
We havnt started yet,wont be long, nice windy low humid days.


----------



## Mike Gott (Oct 15, 2015)

Going good, I got about 135 acres left to combine, it's all been 16-18% moisture and yielding 185-235. After I get done combining then we'll start making stalks. Wish the GTG was next weekend then I could go. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoskvarna (Oct 15, 2015)

Mike Gott said:


> Going good, I got about 135 acres left to combine, it's all been 16-18% moisture and yielding 185-235. After I get done combining then we'll start making stalks. Wish the GTG was next weekend then I could go.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


sounds good,ya, dont always coincide with farmwork.
You gonna have a wood cuttin day this fall?


----------



## Mike Gott (Oct 15, 2015)

I could arrange that if a some of you wouldn't mind coming up and cuttin 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoskvarna (Oct 15, 2015)

Not at all, we like to help out. Put some dates out so we can plan 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Oct 15, 2015)

MillerModSaws said:


> $320. Are you bringing that sweet ass mono saw for me to play with?


Did some trading it now belongs to sawnami in Springfield mo. home of its birth


----------



## hoskvarna (Oct 15, 2015)

Got a couple Mall OMGs,1complete,1 parts ,I could bring if someone was interested.otherwise they will stay home.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Oct 15, 2015)

Any interest in older Olympics' 272 254. Both in goof to gooder  condition . Will post pics. $ to be discussed .


----------



## axlr8 (Oct 15, 2015)

Mike Gott said:


> Going good, I got about 135 acres left to combine, it's all been 16-18% moisture and yielding 185-235. After I get done combining then we'll start making stalks. Wish the GTG was next weekend then I could go.



I did a lot of grain handling equipment setup and installs during the past yr and a half. North of you a little ways. Did alot of work in the grafton/osage/nora springs/mason city and straight north to MN area. Almost everyone north of you in MN has 90% of the crop out, ive been hoping to go for a little drive to see what the area looks like as far as harvest.. You guys had any moisture lately?? There have been a few nasty grain dryer fires, some fields burnt up. Its getting dangerous up here. Last weekend we put up around 350 6ft stalk bales, what a joy!


----------



## nstueve (Oct 15, 2015)

sam-tip said:


> Treats.


I can like this b/c I already had some!!! 

[emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Homelite410 (Oct 15, 2015)

Mike Gott said:


> I could arrange that if a some of you wouldn't mind coming up and cuttin
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dibbs on the grain cart.


----------



## nstueve (Oct 15, 2015)

hoskvarna said:


> Got a couple Mall OMGs,1complete,1 parts ,I could bring if someone was interested.otherwise they will stay home.


Trade you for a wild thing... [emoji38]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoskvarna (Oct 15, 2015)

WTH NO


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nstueve (Oct 15, 2015)

hoskvarna said:


> WTH NO
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


LOL... Come on... That was kinda funny!

[emoji1][emoji1][emoji1]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoskvarna (Oct 15, 2015)

Not 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Homelite410 (Oct 15, 2015)

nstueve said:


> LOL... Come on... That was kinda funny!
> 
> [emoji1][emoji1][emoji1]
> 
> ...


I know, but I already tried.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Oct 15, 2015)

Them wild thingies' run good with a muffler mod.


----------



## hoskvarna (Oct 15, 2015)

But vibrate the crap out of your hands 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike Gott (Oct 15, 2015)

No moisture down here for better than a month. Been dryer than a popcorn fart and windy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Homelite410 (Oct 15, 2015)

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Them wild thingies' run good with a muffler mod.


And ignition advance, and stretch the rod.....


----------



## Vic Hyman (Oct 15, 2015)

I have a Wild Thing to offer you!


----------



## hoskvarna (Oct 15, 2015)

I use to like you Vic. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike Gott (Oct 15, 2015)

How about 2 Poulan pros and a wild thingy for the 2152....... Lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoskvarna (Oct 15, 2015)

Your funny. I don't want a wildthang!!!!!!!!!'


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nstueve (Oct 15, 2015)

Mike Gott said:


> How about 2 Poulan pros and a wild thingy for the 2152....... Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Now if you were to have a 5020... Yea baby!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike Gott (Oct 15, 2015)

Yea don't blame ya there.... I don't either


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vic Hyman (Oct 15, 2015)

Well....it may be last minute but the boss man did grant me just Sat off so I will be able to make it! Have to work late Friday night and Sunday...but I will be there Saturday


----------



## nstueve (Oct 15, 2015)

Vic Hyman said:


> Well....it may be last minute but the boss man did grant me just Sat off so I will be able to make it! Have to work late Friday night and Sunday...but I will be there Saturday


Sweet!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoskvarna (Oct 15, 2015)

nstueve said:


> Now if you were to have a 5020... Yea baby!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't want any poulans. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike Gott (Oct 15, 2015)

I'm not update on my Polans what's a 5020. The only 5020 in familiar with is a toad JD tractor 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nstueve (Oct 15, 2015)

I think we all need to find 2-3 WT's each and then flock marks place with WT's next spring. Kinda like people do with those flamingo flocks...

Oops, maybe I shouldn't post this where mark can read it... Hehehe!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Homelite410 (Oct 15, 2015)

hoskvarna said:


> Don't want any poulans.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'd take a sand cast gear drive.


----------



## hoskvarna (Oct 15, 2015)

nstueve said:


> I think we all need to find 2-3 WT's each and then flock marks place with WT's next spring. Kinda like people do with those flamingo flocks...
> 
> Oops, maybe I shouldn't post this where mark can read it... Hehehe!!
> 
> ...


You know paybacks are a *****, just saying. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Homelite410 (Oct 15, 2015)

Count me in. I have 7


----------



## Mo. Jim (Oct 15, 2015)

Evening folks, I picked up the two Huskys on the way up to Redding this afternoon. I plan on getting to Nates by noon or before, that will give you the rest of the day to tune them.


----------



## hoskvarna (Oct 15, 2015)

Hi Jim 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jetmd (Oct 16, 2015)

Yeha! Vic see you Saturday!

Less than 24hrs to departure...................


----------



## Mo. Jim (Oct 16, 2015)

Morning folks, getting coffeed up and thinking about some breakfast.


----------



## Ronaldo (Oct 16, 2015)

Today's the day!!!


----------



## hoskvarna (Oct 16, 2015)

Same here Jim


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Oct 16, 2015)

I just don't get this deal about coffee.as I drink my 3rd cup.


----------



## hoskvarna (Oct 16, 2015)

No big deal, just like breathing, gotta have it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Homelite410 (Oct 16, 2015)

Westbound fellas!


----------



## hoskvarna (Oct 16, 2015)

We b loadin up to do the same 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Oct 16, 2015)

As soon as I pick some green apples I will be headed north and slightly east.


----------



## 67L36Driver (Oct 16, 2015)

Start with a 42cc Crapsman and mount a 14" bar after a basic muff mod makes a useful saw.


Five minutes with my Dremel.


Anti vibe is a plus.


----------



## hoskvarna (Oct 16, 2015)

Loaded and headed down and off the big hill. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GM_Grimmy (Oct 16, 2015)

hoskvarna said:


> Loaded and headed down and off the big hill.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did you check to make sure no one is sleeping in the back seat before you left?


----------



## hoskvarna (Oct 16, 2015)

Ha we should be ok as he is in school. And Ron is in the front, not sleeping........yet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Homelite410 (Oct 16, 2015)

turn here. Jim just rolled in.


----------



## Philbert (Oct 16, 2015)

Is this Iowa . . .?

Philbert


----------



## jetmd (Oct 16, 2015)

Latest and Greatest headcount for Saturday Breakfast:

1. Me the host + my redhead
2. Clint
3. Mike
4. Shaun
5. Doug
6. Chet + Brenda
7. Mark Hoskey + (?)
8. Ron Hoskey + (?)
9. Lurch2
10. TALLGUY 3 dz farm eggs
11. struggle
12. stihlx8 + lil' Nate
13. Philbert
14. Carl & Blondie
15. Kenneth+2 Friday and Sat
16. Mo Jim
17. Flash
18. Miller modded saws + wifey
19. Stu
20. Michigan Escapee + voices in head
21. Vic "The Legend" Hyman


----------



## TALLGUY (Oct 16, 2015)

On our way. Struggle got lost at a pick.






Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Homelite410 (Oct 16, 2015)

Philbert said:


> Is this Iowa . . .?
> 
> Philbert


Thank god its not minnesnowda.....


----------



## Philbert (Oct 16, 2015)

Arrived!




Philbert


----------



## 67L36Driver (Oct 16, 2015)

Fine looking blue line crossing.[emoji41]

Ten saws in the back of the Dodge Van. Geezers should get there tennish.


----------



## Time's Standing Stihl (Oct 16, 2015)

See you fellas in the morning! Let me know if there is some last minute things needed for breakfast and I can grab them on the way

Sent from my SM-G900R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## 67L36Driver (Oct 17, 2015)

Dang, the rim drive setup for the Poulan will deliver about ten am. We should be at the GTG by then.[emoji22]


----------



## Michigan Escapee (Oct 17, 2015)

Well, had a great time at the GTG but ran out of steam. Time to kick back, and try to ignore the fact that I need to do about a cubic yard of laundry tomorrow.


----------



## GM_Grimmy (Oct 17, 2015)

What no pics? WTH!

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Michigan Escapee (Oct 17, 2015)

lol! Will take a bit of messing around. Took photos with my "dumb phone" and will have to transmit them to my smartphone to get em. Then transfer the microSD card, etc, etc.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Oct 17, 2015)

Teaser


----------



## Michigan Escapee (Oct 17, 2015)

Ok, here's a few I took. http://imgur.com/a/Vmeyr


----------



## jetmd (Oct 17, 2015)

Thanks to Nate and his Wife for a Great time.

What a fun way to spend a beautiful fall day with some of the best friends you can have!


----------



## nstueve (Oct 17, 2015)

Here is the after math. It's the only pic I got all day... I'll get more pics of the wood that nate's woodmizer made for us!!!! Stoked about all the fire wood.






Three entries in the husky 55 race. I'll post averages tomorrow but I'm pretty sure the winner only won because of the bigger carb hit had. [emoji15]

If Dave is reading this I must say i am a terrible person because we didn't get a dirty chain race done for you. [emoji37]

The 394xp couldn't have gone to a better home (Mark-hoskarvarna). He'll have to let us know how it runs since we sorted out the last few kinks just before a late lunch and prize drawings. 

I hope everybody had a great time. I know I did since I'm so beat! Thanks to everyone from Erica and myself, and safe travels home!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jetmd (Oct 17, 2015)

a few pictures from today:


----------



## jetmd (Oct 17, 2015)

Nate, I hope someone took pictures of the race's as I left prior to the start.


----------



## nstueve (Oct 17, 2015)

jetmd said:


> Nate, I hope someone took pictures of the race's as I left prior to the start.


It was pretty quick and dirty. I ran all three saws for consistency. There was only 0.25 sec between Hedge and Carl's saws. I think the carb determined it all. The same bar and chain was run on both. Marks 55 was stock so it set some base numbers for us. All saws placed and got paid! [emoji4]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sam-tip (Oct 17, 2015)

A fancier way to cut firewood.


----------



## Vic Hyman (Oct 17, 2015)

Thank you Nate for your hospitality and all of the hard work vested into all of the setup! Thank you for everyone who attended to make this such a success! I am glad I was able to make it!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Oct 17, 2015)

Nathan thank you and your wife for hosting this Gtg. And every one who was involved in making it a successful event. It was great to see friends and meet new ones .


----------



## stihlx8 (Oct 17, 2015)

Thanks for the GTG. Sorry you got such mess to cleanup. I'm sure the redhead make sure you do it. Was there any chainsaws there? Good time


----------



## cobey (Oct 17, 2015)

Glad you all had fun, sorry I missed this one


----------



## struggle (Oct 17, 2015)

dang am I ever getting fatter at everyone one of these GTG pictures. Wow time to downsize the feedbag! Heck I'm 6' tall and I look like a fat troll next to tallguy.

Thanks to Nate and his wife and the people that sponsored the give aways. Not but least all the people in the back ground that helped Nate with getting this all set up.

Also special thanks to to some shop (place we randomly stopped at to pick) in that area for allowing me to make donation to them and them letting me take some 24 saws (parts saws) off their hands in the process. 


Sent from somewhere


----------



## 67L36Driver (Oct 17, 2015)

Thanks Nathan for a wonderful time and special thanks to Chainsaw Conservation Components and Miller Mod Saws for the door prizes.[emoji7]


----------



## 67L36Driver (Oct 17, 2015)

And, yes, Blondie was pleased to stop at the Lakeside casino. I avoided it on the spring trip but not this time.[emoji6]


----------



## Philbert (Oct 18, 2015)

Thank you to Nathan and all for putting this all together - great site for a GTG.

Guess I took more photos than I thought - I won't try to put names to everyone, but kind of grouped some in ways that make sense to me at this hour of the night, stating out with some type of ritual offering, I think?

Philbert


----------



## Philbert (Oct 18, 2015)




----------



## Philbert (Oct 18, 2015)




----------



## Philbert (Oct 18, 2015)




----------



## Philbert (Oct 18, 2015)




----------



## Philbert (Oct 18, 2015)




----------



## Philbert (Oct 18, 2015)




----------



## Philbert (Oct 18, 2015)




----------



## Philbert (Oct 18, 2015)




----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Oct 18, 2015)

Philbert thanks for the pictures . 

Congratulations to Mark Hosky for winning the grand prize . Have you run it yet.


----------



## 67L36Driver (Oct 18, 2015)

Hauling ten saws in a Dodge Van worked out well. Each one with fuel in a lawn/leaf bag kept the gasoline fumes hardly noticeable.


----------



## hoskvarna (Oct 18, 2015)

. Ran it this morning, it's a running sob. Noodled on a 30in walnut, handles that 36in full comp no problem. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Homelite410 (Oct 18, 2015)

Gonna keep it?


----------



## nstueve (Oct 18, 2015)

Philbert said:


> View attachment 454321


Holy s***, I look creepy! 

Anyone see a resemblance??






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoskvarna (Oct 18, 2015)

Homelite410 said:


> Gonna keep it?


Naw prolly not. 









Duh Ya!!!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Homelite410 (Oct 18, 2015)

hoskvarna said:


> Naw prolly not.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol


----------



## Philbert (Oct 18, 2015)

nstueve said:


> Holy s***, I look creepy!


I just clicked the shutter. . . . .

Philbert


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Oct 18, 2015)

hoskvarna said:


> Naw prolly not.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I figured you would trade it for A WILDTHING...........


----------



## Homelite410 (Oct 18, 2015)

I'll trade all I have fo that!


----------



## hoskvarna (Oct 18, 2015)

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> I figured you would trade it for A WILDTHING...........


Oh Ya even trade!


----------



## Philbert (Oct 18, 2015)

hoskvarna said:


> Oh Ya even trade!


Wild Thing would come with a case . . . . .

Philbert


----------



## Philbert (Oct 18, 2015)

*Media Blackout!?!
*
Who had the best times running a battery saw in the cants?




Philbert


----------



## Michigan Escapee (Oct 18, 2015)

Philbert said:


> Wild Thing would come with a case . . . . .
> 
> Philbert



This is really all you need. Plus about 3 more homer bucket of 12ga 100 foot extension cord.


----------



## Flash (Oct 18, 2015)

Thanks everyone for the great time. This was my first gtg. It won't be my last. Thanks to Nate for hosting. You have a great property there.


----------



## heimannm (Oct 18, 2015)

Sorry I missed it. Mrs. Heimann treated the family to a UNI football game in honor of my birthday so I was obligated to attend. I promise I will make every effort to attend next time. 

I will have a few interesting saws next time around. 

Mark


----------



## struggle (Oct 18, 2015)

once it was figured out Nate only had about 7amps of electricity down there at the well. We were able to see what the electrics could do on a generator. 


Sent from somewhere


----------



## Philbert (Oct 18, 2015)

struggle said:


> once it was figured out Nate only had about 7amps of electricity down there at the well. We were able to see what the electrics could do on a generator.


That is the other edge of having a larger, electric saw (your Remington EL is rated at 12A, my Oregon CS1500 at 15A). Even a 12 gauge cord won't make up for that kind of voltage/current drop.

Following Hurricane Katrina I did use a 7A Remington pole saw (all we could find) off of a generator in the field! OK for occasional use.

Philbert


----------



## Homelite410 (Oct 18, 2015)

I'll bring Milwaukee saw this spring.


----------



## nstueve (Oct 18, 2015)

struggle said:


> once it was figured out Nate only had about 7amps of electricity down there at the well. We were able to see what the electrics could do on a generator.
> 
> 
> Sent from somewhere


Really 7amps??? Did you actually test for that number?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vic Hyman (Oct 18, 2015)

hoskvarna said:


> Naw prolly not.
> 
> Well...at some point this I would like to own a 'big saw' like a 394/395 or a 3120 if I can settle on one for the right price...just have to wait for life to work out all of the kinks
> 
> ...


----------



## Philbert (Oct 18, 2015)

nstueve said:


> Really 7amps??? Did you actually test for that number?



That's Stuggle's number! But neither electric saw liked it. Could be a voltage drop. Would be a good thing to test, just for you to know.

Philbert


----------



## struggle (Oct 18, 2015)

Both saws would barely run on the well pump circuit. We have suspicions about the shut off switch maybe having high resistance? It was really rough sounding. Mike got us running on the Honda 2000 generator and all was good after that. Not exactly sure, but clearly there was a significant amp loss somewhere in that circuit. 


Sent from somewhere


----------



## Michigan Escapee (Oct 18, 2015)

nstueve said:


> Really 7amps??? Did you actually test for that number?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I'm gonna guess it was probably voltage drop off that corroded as hell shutoff switch. It sounded REALLY scratchy in there, and the saws worked a smidge better after cycling the switch a few times to scrape the rust off. Did NOT want to look in there to find out for sure. That's a job for someone "certified" on rusty old farm electrical boxes, and immune to hornets and other bad things that tend to reside inside of them.  Or just some random maniac with a tube of deoxit from Home Despot and a nylon brush/toothbrush to scrape 50 years of corrosion off it. Either way, you can probably find one of those in your neck of the woods willing to work on it for a six pack of pabst and $40 with no problem.


----------



## 67L36Driver (Oct 18, 2015)

Used my tiny official Stihl screwdriver I got off the table yesterday. Adjust idle speed on MS170.

Meh. That's all you can adjust on them.[emoji20]


----------



## Michigan Escapee (Oct 18, 2015)

Philbert said:


> That is the other edge of having a larger, electric saw (your Remington EL is rated at 12A, my Oregon CS1500 at 15A). Even a 12 gauge cord won't make up for that kind of voltage/current drop.
> 
> Following Hurricane Katrina I did use a 7A Remington pole saw (all we could find) off of a generator in the field! OK for occasional use.
> 
> Philbert



Running a stack of inadequate extension cords in an art form all in itself. This summer I believe we had a Bosch 12-15 amp jackhammer running off a 12ga 50 footer, a 12ga 100 footer, and another 14ga 100 footer all linked together. Probably the only reason nothing caught fire was that the minions were generally too wimpy to run the jackhammer for more than 10-15 seconds before letting off the trigger, repositioning, catching breath, sometimes smoking a few cigs, then going back at it for a few more minutes.  So, not much time for things to heat up at each connection point, or along the length of cords. 

Now using my 10amp nominal, and probably 12-16amp peak SDS hammer drill, a 10 ga 50 footer, and a 12 ga 100 footer got REALLY warm and toasty running the thing for just an 8-10 minute test run. Even though, in theory and by ratings, both of those should have had no problem. 

The 15amp Craftsman/China Special chainsaw will generally do OK on a 14ga 100 foot cord with light to middling loads for about 20-25 minutes. However, you start loading it down real good, and you've got maybe 3-5 minutes before a 15 amp breaker trips the thermal even if the ground is relatively cool. And of course, crud and woodchips clogging up the chain gear inside doesn't help either.  

But if all you're doing is a bit of nip, cut, clean up, cut again, clean up, sporadic type work, you can get away with it. Not recommended of course, because you always have some meathead that sticks a penny in an old style fuse box(the new pennies tend to melt down at about 17-23 amps BTW before turning into lava and burning on their own), or worse, a pre-83 penny, and BBQs the extension cord, and one phase of the panel box. ;P 

So, don't try this at home kids! And don't stack two 20 amp rated variacs so you can pump the head end to 155 volts and overcome the line drop. BAD things can happen. lol!


----------



## nstueve (Oct 18, 2015)

Got the first stack in the garage and jigged up so it can air dry over the winter. Need to pick up some anchor seal tomorrow to seal the ends so they don't split. 10.5ft x 12in x 2.5in beams!!!








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nstueve (Oct 18, 2015)

Oh also forgot to give a shout out to mark for my sweet new tractor forks and for Mike who fixed up the ford 4000 backhoe for me! 

Thanks guys!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Homelite410 (Oct 18, 2015)

67L36Driver said:


> Used my tiny official Stihl screwdriver I got off the table yesterday. Adjust idle speed on MS170.
> 
> Meh. That's all you can adjust on them.[emoji20]


----------



## Homelite410 (Oct 18, 2015)

nstueve said:


> Oh also forgot to give a shout out to mark for my sweet new tractor forks and for Mike who fixed up the ford 4000 backhoe for me!
> 
> Thanks guys!!!!!
> 
> ...


Anytime Nate.


----------



## struggle (Oct 18, 2015)

I haven't sealed the ends on my wood that I milled and have had no issues. I'm sure it is a debate that will cause problems among the ranks. I think if you have it stored in a stead environment it is less of an issue than if it was in an area that has large temp swings. 


Sent from somewhere


----------



## stihlx8 (Oct 18, 2015)

Also thanks to Doug and Stu for the equipment to move stuff.


----------



## nstueve (Oct 18, 2015)

stihlx8 said:


> Also thanks to Doug and Stu for the equipment to move stuff.


Yes definitely! Big thanks to them for the big boy toys!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 67L36Driver (Oct 18, 2015)

Homelite410 said:


>


For MS170 & 250s, yes. The others can be useful.

Why anyone would spend big bucks for a 30cc saw when you can get a Box store Poulan beats me.


----------



## nstueve (Oct 18, 2015)

67L36Driver said:


> Used my tiny official Stihl screwdriver I got off the table yesterday. Adjust idle speed on MS170.
> 
> Meh. That's all you can adjust on them.[emoji20]



$10 solution and they work great and respond well to muffler mods with full adjust carbs!
http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/181331228757 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 67L36Driver (Oct 18, 2015)

I replaced the Zama with an adjustable Walbro on another MS170. Downside was I had to drill a hole to adjust idle speed and tweek the throttle and choke linkage to make things work. Not to mention remove the air filter holder to adjust the mixture.
Well, it was a Hong Kong carb..........[emoji6]


----------



## nstueve (Oct 18, 2015)

67L36Driver said:


> I replaced the Zama with an adjustable Walbro on another MS170. Downside was I had to drill a hole to adjust idle speed and tweek the throttle and choke linkage to make things work. Not to mention remove the air filter holder to adjust the mixture.
> Well, it was a Hong Kong carb..........[emoji6]


Yep I know! I think it's worth it to have full adjustment though.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time's Standing Stihl (Oct 18, 2015)

Thanks again to the hosts Nate & Erica! It was a beautiful day to get together with a bunch of friends and make some chips fly! 

Thanks to all the generous people that donated items for the raffle and the other people putting in the extra time and effort to make this happen! I wish life wasn't so busy so I could've made it over Friday night to socialize around the fire, but it was still great catching up with everyone Saturday! 

Hope everyone had safe travels on their way back home


----------



## hoskvarna (Oct 19, 2015)

Big thanks goin out to Nathan and Carl(millermodsaws)and whoever else had anything to do with the prize saw.
I will get a better report when i get some more run time on it.

I think a good time was had by all.
Couldnt have ask for a better day,it was wonderful.


----------



## 67L36Driver (Oct 19, 2015)

The rim drive drum for the Poulan 3300 was in the mailbox when I got home Sat. evening. Now he has a more practical bar/chain


Still waiting for the handle cover so we can get rid of the masking tape and jumper wire.[emoji12]


----------



## Homelite410 (Oct 19, 2015)

Big thanks to those who helped me get Nathans backhoe going! This is power draining the tank!


----------



## hoskvarna (Oct 19, 2015)

. Here is another shot 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 67L36Driver (Oct 19, 2015)

hoskvarna said:


> . Here is another shot
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


At last! A real use for a leaf blower!


----------



## Ronaldo (Oct 19, 2015)

67L36Driver said:


> At last! A real use for a leaf blower!


From a distance it looked like they were trying to turbo charge or use the Stihl as a blower and really make that backhoe DIG!!!


----------



## stihlx8 (Oct 19, 2015)

Good for cleaning off sawmill and porch too


----------



## hoskvarna (Oct 19, 2015)

Those stihls are good for somethin,HEHEHE!


----------



## stihlx8 (Oct 19, 2015)

Good for lots of things you Husky hugger


----------



## hoskvarna (Oct 19, 2015)

stihlx8 said:


> Good for lots of things you Husky hugger


I know ,just stirrin the pot


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Oct 19, 2015)

Mark get any more fuel mix run threw you new saw.


----------



## hoskvarna (Oct 19, 2015)

Not yet , farm work 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jetmd (Oct 19, 2015)

Nate your band mill is the sh*tz! If only we lived closer!


----------



## stihlx8 (Oct 19, 2015)

Ya I love running it. Driving not so much. Love seeing the wood when you open up a new log. Good to see ya Chet.


----------



## nstueve (Oct 19, 2015)

stihlx8 said:


> Ya I love running it. Driving not so much. Love seeing the wood when you open up a new log. Good to see ya Chet.


Yep, good looking wood!

Wife helped me stack and jig it!






Need to get my shop extension done!






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EMiles (Oct 20, 2015)

That's an awesome stack of wood my friend. Those Woodmizer mills can really knock out the wood. 

Sent from my GT-N8013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Homelite410 (Oct 20, 2015)

EMiles said:


> That's an awesome stack of wood my friend. Those Woodmizer mills can really knock out the wood.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N8013 using Tapatalk


Welcome tho the forum!


----------



## nstueve (Oct 20, 2015)

Homelite410 said:


> Welcome tho the forum!


That's Eric from IL. He owns the mill Shaun towed down here. He's not new he just never posts. Just skulks around... [emoji53]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## srcarr52 (Oct 20, 2015)

nstueve said:


> That's Eric from IL. He owns the mill Shaun towed down here. He's not new he just never posts. Just skulks around... [emoji53]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



4 posts in 3 years... he better slow down!


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 20, 2015)

nstueve said:


> It was pretty quick and dirty. I ran all three saws for consistency. There was only 0.25 sec between Hedge and Carl's saws. I think the carb determined it all. The same bar and chain was run on both. Marks 55 was stock so it set some base numbers for us. All saws placed and got paid! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did anyone compare these 55's to a decent ~50cc saw? 
What was the OEM 55 time compared to those Hyway jugs we had to grind on?
And what the heck did I win?
A kick in the ass with a pointed boot?


----------



## Time's Standing Stihl (Oct 20, 2015)

Hedgerow said:


> And what the heck did I win?
> A kick in the ass with a pointed boot?


 
You didn't win that.........you deserve that!


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 20, 2015)

Nate deserves it for making me port one of those..
Lol..


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 20, 2015)

Did anyone write anything down? 
Shaun? 
Mike?
Kenneth?
I need data...

Or "perspective"..
Whichever..


----------



## hoskvarna (Oct 20, 2015)

I think my stock 55 was 2-2 1/2 sec slower. Data is on a piece of cardboard in Nathans shop 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stihlx8 (Oct 20, 2015)

nstueve said:


> Yep, good looking wood!
> 
> Wife helped me stack and jig it!
> 
> ...


----------



## 67L36Driver (Oct 20, 2015)

Now I don't have to drive up to Iowa to test my old turds.



Tuff being a townie.[emoji6]. We have to police up our chips.


----------



## Definitive Dave (Oct 20, 2015)

do I spy a corvair?


----------



## nstueve (Oct 20, 2015)

67L36Driver said:


> Now I don't have to drive up to Iowa to test my old turds.
> View attachment 454900
> 
> 
> ...


Can't see pics. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nstueve (Oct 20, 2015)

Hedgerow said:


> Did anyone write anything down?
> Shaun?
> Mike?
> Kenneth?
> ...


Calm down... 

I'll get the times up tonight. Been busy stacking and sticking milled wood. I may get frisky and put a p5 carb on millers saw and see who wins then! [emoji46]

I still have the cants so I can take out a 026 or 520i to run some comparison times... If/when i get time!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EMiles (Oct 20, 2015)

I would have thought they would have been posted last Sunday night at the latest. 
Just saying

Sent from my GT-N8013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mo. Jim (Oct 20, 2015)

Definitive Dave said:


> do I spy a corvair?


Yes you do, the corvette is in the garage.


----------



## hoskvarna (Oct 20, 2015)

Hi there Mr E


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EMiles (Oct 20, 2015)

Hey Mark wish I could of made the event but those darn family commitments handcuffed me last weekend. Looked like a lot of fun!

Sent from my GT-N8013 using Tapatalk


----------



## srcarr52 (Oct 20, 2015)

EMiles said:


> Hey Mark wish I could of made the event but those darn family commitments handcuffed me last weekend. Looked like a lot of fun!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N8013 using Tapatalk



Careful, you've doubled your posts of 3 years in one day. You need to slow down before your keyboard starts on fire.


----------



## EMiles (Oct 20, 2015)

You're right I will slow down. 

Sent from my GT-N8013 using Tapatalk


----------



## 67L36Driver (Oct 20, 2015)

Mo. Jim said:


> Yes you do, the corvette is in the garage.


Yeah, the poor thing needs to get out again.[emoji17]


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Oct 20, 2015)

Hedgerow said:


> Did anyone write anything down?
> Shaun?
> Mike?
> Kenneth?
> ...


I left before they ran them. No help here. Sorry.


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 20, 2015)

hoskvarna said:


> I think my stock 55 was 2-2 1/2 sec slower. Data is on a piece of cardboard in Nathans shop
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 
See? This helps...
Thank you Mark.

Nathan? He is not helping..


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 20, 2015)

Now, if we only knew how many seconds the runs took...

What type of wood was it in?

Was the barometric pressure up? Or down that day?

C'mon Nate!!
You should have this committed to memory by now!!

OOOhhh!!! Squirrel!!!!


----------



## 67L36Driver (Oct 20, 2015)

Jim still hanging out in Redding?


----------



## hoskvarna (Oct 20, 2015)

Hedge, the barometer was steady,10in hackberry cant, as far as time per cut i don't know 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 20, 2015)

hoskvarna said:


> Hedge, the barometer was steady,10in hackberry cant, as far as time per cut i don't know
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hmmm... 10" cant + stock chain + ~50cc saw should equal about 6 seconds add 1.5 for hackberry deduct 1 for full chisel chain / carry the 2 then divided by the aftermarket coeficient in chinese... should have come up with about 7.5 seconds per cut...
LOL....


----------



## Ronaldo (Oct 20, 2015)

Hedgerow said:


> Hmmm... 10" cant + stock chain + ~50cc saw should equal about 6 seconds add 1.5 for hackberry deduct 1 for full chisel chain / carry the 2 then divided by the aftermarket coeficient in chinese... should have come up with about 7.5 seconds per cut...
> LOL....


Times were in the 6 sec. area if I am remembering correctly. That was a long time ago, Matt!!


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 20, 2015)

I'm just here to give Nate a hard time..
Wish I could have been there. 
Don't like to miss GTG's.


----------



## Homelite410 (Oct 20, 2015)

They ran good.


----------



## heimannm (Oct 20, 2015)

I was in a customer plant in Fairmont, MN today and had a photo of me cutting a large log from the PNW GTG pop up on the computer, one of the guys in the group saw it and asked if I knew Sean Carr, seems he bought a 272 Husky from Sean that had been worked over. Guys name is Charles Bloomquist, said he met half way between Fairmont and IA City to make the exchange. Still loves the saw...

Mark


----------



## hoskvarna (Oct 20, 2015)

. Got a free load of cedar chips to use for gravel out towards the gtg site 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sam-tip (Oct 21, 2015)

Happy Birthday Nathan


----------



## 67L36Driver (Oct 21, 2015)

Old enuff to vote?


----------



## nstueve (Oct 21, 2015)

Easssssy... I'm 32 this year. 

Thanks Doug!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EMiles (Oct 21, 2015)

Just not old enough to post the times? 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## hoskvarna (Oct 21, 2015)

You know the memory is the first to go.
Happy birthday Nathan. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 67L36Driver (Oct 22, 2015)

'Fat Alice' rolled a Remington john for his starter washers.





Found a lawnmower website with the Fairbanks Morse friction washers. Ordered forty of 'em. Pass them out like party favors we will.


----------



## TALLGUY (Oct 22, 2015)

What part number did you come up with? I have a local dealer that deals Rotary and thought about having them check on these.


----------



## 67L36Driver (Oct 22, 2015)

TALLGUY said:


> What part number did you come up with? I have a local dealer that deals Rotary and thought about having them check on these.


Ordered forty from Rotary Corp. US
Fairbanks Morse 10-27-80
Stens 630-012
Sunbelt B1SP70

Watch shipping from the lawnmower sites as some are just a bald face rip off.


----------



## nstueve (Oct 22, 2015)

EMiles said:


> Just not old enough to post the times?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


I'll have to re-run both the saws to make some times. I'll be interested to see what miller's saw does with a P5 carb too. Also I'll throw a square grind chain in the mix too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 22, 2015)

Ooooohhh!!

Look!

A squirrel!!!!

Lol...


----------



## nstueve (Oct 22, 2015)

Hedgerow said:


> Ooooohhh!!
> 
> Look!
> 
> ...


Eassssy... Mark and Ron brought the numbers from the 55 race back to the shop. The wife was helping me clean the shop after the GTG. I don't think either of us knew to look for it when we were burning trash. [emoji53]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 22, 2015)

nstueve said:


> Eassssy... Mark and Ron brought the numbers from the 55 race back to the shop. The wife was helping me clean the shop after the GTG. I don't think either of us knew to look for it when we were burning trash. [emoji53]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That sounds like something I'd do..


----------



## hoskvarna (Oct 26, 2015)

Run the 394 some more yesterday. That thing has the power to run the 36in full comp none skip chain. Need to do a little tweaking on the tune yet but it gets with it [emoji7][emoji7]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 024SuperMan (Oct 26, 2015)

Hey Nate did you get the carving preped and set in your driveway yet????  Post pics when you do


----------



## 67L36Driver (Oct 27, 2015)

Who was it that volunteered that they had an air filter cover and air filter for an Olympyk 264F?



I tried one off a 251 but close no cigar.


----------



## nstueve (Oct 27, 2015)

67L36Driver said:


> Who was it that volunteered that they had an air filter cover and air filter for an Olympyk 264F?
> View attachment 456430
> 
> 
> I tried one off a 251 but close no cigar.


Try calling Air Cooled Engines in Winterset Iowa. He might have what you need out in his storage building. I think I remember seeing one out there.


----------



## nstueve (Oct 27, 2015)

024SuperMan said:


> Hey Nate did you get the carving preped and set in your driveway yet????  Post pics when you do


Not yet. I have been busy cleaning up and catching up on shop work. I plan to burn and seal it with linseed oil, just need to get some linseed oil first...


----------



## Philbert (Oct 29, 2015)

For the guys who picked up one of the Oregon chain and bar measuring tools at the GTG, here is the instruction video to get all of the benefits!






And Philbert's '_Cheat Shee_t' (attached)!


Philbert


----------



## axlr8 (Oct 29, 2015)

@Philbert Thanks again for that thing, I got some use out of it this weekend at a friends house. He had a pile of old oregon chains 16"-20" long. Sadly only 5-6 loops might be salvageable.


----------



## 67L36Driver (Oct 29, 2015)

Used mine several times since the GTG.[emoji41]


----------



## TALLGUY (Oct 29, 2015)

I used mine last night digging for a .063 chain in a pile of .050. Slick tool. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## 67L36Driver (Oct 30, 2015)

No more masking tape on the Poulan.


----------



## nstueve (Oct 30, 2015)

You guys remember seeing that old nasty looking boiler outside my shop?







It got thoroughly flushed today to get any sediment out... Gross!





Oh yea... It also got a foam job!


----------



## hoskvarna (Oct 30, 2015)

Looks good, forks work good 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nstueve (Oct 30, 2015)

Oh yea, got the tension arm fixed up and they work great now!


----------

